# 'Pakistan's Nasr missile is the most dangerous development in South Asia'



## Side-Winder

*
'If ever India loses its patience after repeated terror attacks and decides to retaliate against the terrorist camps, Pakistan may term that a conventional military attack and invoke the nuclear option.'*

*'This is a way to continue with terrorism without retaliation.'*

Top nuclear scientist Dr *R Rajaraman*, emeritus professor of theoretical physics at the Jawaharlal Nehru University, believes Pakistan's growing nuclear arsenal is a matter of great concern to India with the Nasr missile being of special concern.

The co-chair of the International Panel on Fissile Materials and a member of the world scientists permanent panel on Mitigation of Terrorists Acts, Dr Rajaraman, _below, left_, tells _Rediff.com_ contributor *Rashme Sehgal* why an alarming nuclear story is unfolding in the sub-continent.

*Pakistan has the fastest growing nuclear programme in the world. By 2020, it is expected to get 200 nuclear devices most of which are targeted at India.*

*While countries around the globe are talking about diminishing their nuclear stockpiles, the opposite seems to be happening in the case of Pakistan.*

It is true that Pakistan is producing more weapon-usable fissile material each passing year. So, for that matter, is India!

Estimates of Pakistan's rate of growth of nuclear warheads are often exaggerated in the West and blindly quoted by some by Indian analysts as well.

The main thing to understand about estimates of the number of nuclear bombs is that no one outside the respective governments will really know how many weapons have been assembled. And the government people are not likely to talk.

Most estimates by non-governmental think-tanks and analysts are just unverifiable hearsay. The only responsible outside estimates are based on nuclear fissile materials production and stocks.

So I will go by the estimates made by our International Panel on Fissile Materials which has been tracking fissile material production of all countries year after year.

It is true that the Pakistanis have set up 3 plutonium (Pu) producing reactors at Khushab and a fourth is in the making. But these are believed to be heavy water reactors of about 50 MWth (Megawatt thermal) capacity.

Such reactors typically produce, at 65 per cent efficiency, about 7 kg of Pu each per year. At best the three reactors can together produce only 105 kg in five years, which can fuel about 21 warheads.

Moreover, once the Pu is produced in the reactors it is not immediately available for making bombs. The fuel rods have to be cooled for a couple of years and then reprocessed to have the weapon-usable Pu extracted. So the actual production of assembled weapons will be much less.

The current arsenal, frequently quoted in think-tank reports, is supposed to be about 110 weapons. So even if that is correct and they add 21 more in the next five years, Pakistan cannot reach 200 warheads by 2020.

You must remember that the earlier Pakistani weapons used highly enriched uranium produced by A Q Khan's centrifuges. But as Zia Mian, M H Nayyar and I have shown in an audit we did of Pakistani uranium availability, their domestic supply of raw uranium is limited and can barely feed the four Khushabh reactors.

So there is unlikely to be much left for enrichment by centrifuges. Therefore I would keep the estimate of Pakistan's arsenal at 130 warheads or less by 2020.

*Both Pakistan and India have doubled their nuclear stockpiles since 2007 with their weapons increasing at the rate of ten a year.*

India's rate of warhead production is not 10 warheads a year. Its only functioning Pu production reactor is the Dhruva at the Bhabha Atomic Research Centre which annually produces about 18 kg of Pu which can fuel about 3, 4 bombs per year, not 10 as is stated.

The CIRUS reactor that used to produce weapons-grade Pu at BARC was closed down as part of the India-US nuclear deal.

Yes, this should be a matter of great concern to the people of both countries. Unfortunately, it is not.

*





In response to India stating it would not hesitate to go beyond its border to eliminate terrorists, former Pakistan president Pervez Musharraf responded to say nuclear stockpiles were not being collected to be used at the time of a festival.

Pakistan has always maintained that its nuclear force was intended to deter a conventional attack by India. But it has also been using their nuclear umbrella for a more insidious purpose -- as a cover even for the terrorist attacks it sponsors in India such as the infamous Mumbai attack.

The idea is that if ever India loses its patience after such repeated terror attacks and decides to retaliate against the terrorist camps, hideouts or headquarters, Pakistan may term that a conventional military attack and invoke the nuclear option.

This is a way to continue with terrorism without retaliation.

China has confirmed that it is involved in at least six of Pakistan's nuclear projects even though it is well known that Pakistan has not fully adopted the International Atomic Energy Agency safeguards.

So far, in building two civilian reactors in Pakistan, China has not strictly speaking violated the Nuclear Suppliers Group guidelines. It has used the so-called grandfather clause (that the agreement with Pakistan was signed before the NSG sanctions came into being).

We must not forget that Russia had to invoke the same argument when starting to build our Kudangulam reactors. Furthermore, the two new civilian reactors China is building in Pakistan will be under strict IAEA safeguards. Pakistan cannot avoid these safeguards.

Nuclear experts repeatedly warn of the danger of some of these weapons falling into the hands of terrorists.

I don't think terror groups like the Taliban can get their hands on a Pakistani bomb. They may have launched some attacks at the gates of some military bases. But that is a far cry from penetrating the rings of security that Pakistan must undoubtedly have to guard its weapons.

Remember that these weapons, like our own in India, are considered the crown jewels of their arsenal.

Pakistan has deployed or is developing delivery systems for its nuclear warheads including aircraft, ballistic missiles and cruise missiles. They have also developed the battlefield Nasr missile to be used against India.

But there is no clarity on the chain of command on who will authorise the use of these weapons in case war breaks out between these two countries.

The Nasr is, in my opinion, the most dangerous development in South Asia.

It is not clear what the command and control status of such battlefield nuclear missiles will be.

For them to be effective they have to be used in battle in response to battlefield developments. In such situations it may be impractical for the ground commanders to seek and await a go-signal from the apex political leadership.

Pakistan Air Commodore Tariq Ashraf's book Evolving Dynamics of a Nuclear South Asia highlights the absence of civilian and bureaucratic involvement in the Pakistan Nuclear Control Authority. How far is this correct? Who controls the nuclear button in Pakistan?

Although the military has a strong involvement in Pakistan's nuclear control, I believe that the top political authority is also very much a part of it. The 'button' is controlled by a collection of people from the apex political and military sector.

How much highly enriched uranium has Pakistan acquired as opposed to India?

According to the annual Global Fissile Material Report 2010 of IPFM, Pakistan's stock of weapon grade HEU was about 2.5 ± 1 ton.

This might have increased somewhat by now, but as I have said there is not much uranium left in Pakistan to enrich, after feeding the three Khushab reactors.

Is there any likelihood of the nuclear race between the two countries ending in the near future?

The nuclear race may stop in a few years if neither side develops newer types of technology, such as ballistic missile defence or more nuclear-capable battlefield weapons. But by saying that the race will stop I don't mean that the weapons will be disarmed and thrown away. But only that further growth in the arsenals may stop.

Actually getting rid of these very dangerous weapons may not happen for a long time, if at all. That is a scary prospect!
*

*'Pakistan's Nasr missile is the most dangerous development in South Asia' - Rediff.com India News*

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Sarjen29

Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


are you policy maker for Pakistan army LOLS

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## Stealth

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.



jis sahib nay aap ko ye bataya hey uska naam batana mainay bhi unko love letter likhna hey

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Side-Winder

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.



*The Pigeon with closed eyes *

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## third eye

Side-Winder said:


> 'If ever India loses its patience after repeated terror attacks and decides to retaliate against the terrorist camps, Pakistan may term that a conventional military attack and invoke the nuclear option.'


One has got tired of reading this " I threaten you with a Nuclear Strike' type articles.

How does it matter when both belligerents have Nukes ? The first strike is only a numerical issue. Once the bets are off then it shall be no holds barred , the world shall not allow a nuclear exchnage to carry on ( it may not be in a position to stop it from happening) but again, thats a follow up issue.


Side-Winder said:


> Both Pakistan and India have doubled their nuclear stockpiles since 2007 with their weapons increasing at the rate of ten a year.



The name & capabilities of a missile matter little when the payload is a nuke.



Side-Winder said:


> In response to India stating it would not hesitate to go beyond its border to eliminate terrorists, former Pakistan president Pervez Musharraf responded to say nuclear stockpiles were not being collected to be used at the time of a festival.



This sums it up , so what are blabbering about ?


Side-Winder said:


> The main thing to understand about estimates of the number of nuclear bombs is that no one outside the respective governments will really know how many weapons have been assembled. And the government people are not likely to talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


yeah we will deploy them for birthday parties lol are you serious man ....


----------



## Sarjen29

Side-Winder said:


> *The Pigeon with closed eyes *



dude you're not making any sense, you opened a thread and you're starting to troll



Thunder Bolt said:


> yeah we will deploy them for birthday parties lol are you serious man ....



Yes I'm, If ever its deployed during battles, its going to be without Nuke mounted and that too scare off the IA.. What makes you think they'll fire the nukes ??? do you think Pakistani establishment to be fool to start a nuke war that's going to end everyone???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FarhanAk

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.



Day dreaming?


----------



## nana41

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


Your "photo"tells me,as if you are a kind of stand-up comedian.Am I right?.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Sarjen29 said:


> dude you're not making any sense, you opened a thread and you're starting to troll



I opened the thread for a meaningful discussion. Not for fancy one-line theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nefarious

Nasr is only for worst case scenario which is very unlikely.


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Sarjen29 said:


> dude you're not making any sense, you opened a thread and you're starting to troll
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm, If ever its deployed during battles, its going to be without Nuke mounted and that too scare off the IA.. What makes you think they'll fire the nukes ??? do you think Pakistani establishment to be fool to start a nuke war that's going to end everyone???


you are not making sense man you want to say we will not use these nukes then the only thing left is making for birthdays lol  On serious note war outcomes in case of indo-Pak will never left anyone so why not use them in war and have some party with you guys


----------



## HariPrasad

Wow What a dangerous missile of 60 KM range. It is really a game changer since no such missile exist in Asia. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Sarjen29 said:


> that's no fancy but a meaningful reply.. do you've a counter point then put on, we'll discuss.. isn't the reason you opened this thread??


you raised a dumb point and now you are saying come with reasonable theories


----------



## Side-Winder

third eye said:


> One has got tired of reading this " I threaten you with a Nuclear Strike' type articles.
> 
> How does it matter when both belligerents have Nukes ? The first strike is only a numerical issue. Once the bets are off then it shall be no holds barred , the world shall not allow a nuclear exchnage to carry on ( it may not be in a position to stop it from happening) but again, thats a follow up issue.
> 
> 
> The name & capabilities of a missile matter little when the payload is a nuke.
> 
> 
> 
> This sums it up , so what are blabbering about ?



Well this is exactly why india has chosen the 'defensive-offence' strategy, Not to be loud enough to get pakistan onto nuclear threshold. and effective enough to do the job.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Sarjen29 said:


> that's no fancy but a meaningful reply.. do you've a counter point then put on, we'll discuss.. isn't the reason you opened this thread??


sir with all deu respect there is an unwritten rule of PDF whenever hub bul watan/ patriot pakistanies are chest thumping about their wepon systems never try to infuse logic into them cause if you do get ready for verbal assult /barrage

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.



Your own top Scientist saying "Nasr is the most dangerous development in south asia." and here u r must be a kid infront of ur scientist saying "Its of no use". such a joke


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Sarjen29 said:


> that's no fancy but a meaningful reply.. do you've a counter point then put on, we'll discuss.. isn't the reason you opened this thread??


Error


----------



## Sarjen29

Thunder Bolt said:


> you are not making sense man you want to say we will not use these nukes then the only thing left is making for birthdays lol  On serious note war outcomes in case of indo-Pak will never left anyone so why not use them in war and have some party with you guys



these are for deterrent purpose not actual use.. Nasr is a Bluff why do you think India didn't call the bluff on Nasr???? becasue if we did it'll make us weak. ..

Why do you say in a war between ind-pak will never leave anyone left????


----------



## danger007

60km range with 0.5 to 5Kt payload. .. definitely gives advantage to Pakistan. . and nuclear fallout will not affect Pakistan and kashmir. .


----------



## Zarvan

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 246112
> 
> *
> 'If ever India loses its patience after repeated terror attacks and decides to retaliate against the terrorist camps, Pakistan may term that a conventional military attack and invoke the nuclear option.'*
> 
> *'This is a way to continue with terrorism without retaliation.'*
> 
> Top nuclear scientist Dr *R Rajaraman*, emeritus professor of theoretical physics at the Jawaharlal Nehru University, believes Pakistan's growing nuclear arsenal is a matter of great concern to India with the Nasr missile being of special concern.
> 
> The co-chair of the International Panel on Fissile Materials and a member of the world scientists permanent panel on Mitigation of Terrorists Acts, Dr Rajaraman, _below, left_, tells _Rediff.com_ contributor *Rashme Sehgal* why an alarming nuclear story is unfolding in the sub-continent.
> 
> *Pakistan has the fastest growing nuclear programme in the world. By 2020, it is expected to get 200 nuclear devices most of which are targeted at India.*
> 
> *While countries around the globe are talking about diminishing their nuclear stockpiles, the opposite seems to be happening in the case of Pakistan.*
> 
> It is true that Pakistan is producing more weapon-usable fissile material each passing year. So, for that matter, is India!
> 
> Estimates of Pakistan's rate of growth of nuclear warheads are often exaggerated in the West and blindly quoted by some by Indian analysts as well.
> 
> The main thing to understand about estimates of the number of nuclear bombs is that no one outside the respective governments will really know how many weapons have been assembled. And the government people are not likely to talk.
> 
> Most estimates by non-governmental think-tanks and analysts are just unverifiable hearsay. The only responsible outside estimates are based on nuclear fissile materials production and stocks.
> 
> So I will go by the estimates made by our International Panel on Fissile Materials which has been tracking fissile material production of all countries year after year.
> 
> It is true that the Pakistanis have set up 3 plutonium (Pu) producing reactors at Khushab and a fourth is in the making. But these are believed to be heavy water reactors of about 50 MWth (Megawatt thermal) capacity.
> 
> Such reactors typically produce, at 65 per cent efficiency, about 7 kg of Pu each per year. At best the three reactors can together produce only 105 kg in five years, which can fuel about 21 warheads.
> 
> Moreover, once the Pu is produced in the reactors it is not immediately available for making bombs. The fuel rods have to be cooled for a couple of years and then reprocessed to have the weapon-usable Pu extracted. So the actual production of assembled weapons will be much less.
> 
> The current arsenal, frequently quoted in think-tank reports, is supposed to be about 110 weapons. So even if that is correct and they add 21 more in the next five years, Pakistan cannot reach 200 warheads by 2020.
> 
> You must remember that the earlier Pakistani weapons used highly enriched uranium produced by A Q Khan's centrifuges. But as Zia Mian, M H Nayyar and I have shown in an audit we did of Pakistani uranium availability, their domestic supply of raw uranium is limited and can barely feed the four Khushabh reactors.
> 
> So there is unlikely to be much left for enrichment by centrifuges. Therefore I would keep the estimate of Pakistan's arsenal at 130 warheads or less by 2020.
> 
> *Both Pakistan and India have doubled their nuclear stockpiles since 2007 with their weapons increasing at the rate of ten a year.*
> 
> India's rate of warhead production is not 10 warheads a year. Its only functioning Pu production reactor is the Dhruva at the Bhabha Atomic Research Centre which annually produces about 18 kg of Pu which can fuel about 3, 4 bombs per year, not 10 as is stated.
> 
> The CIRUS reactor that used to produce weapons-grade Pu at BARC was closed down as part of the India-US nuclear deal.
> 
> Yes, this should be a matter of great concern to the people of both countries. Unfortunately, it is not.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In response to India stating it would not hesitate to go beyond its border to eliminate terrorists, former Pakistan president Pervez Musharraf responded to say nuclear stockpiles were not being collected to be used at the time of a festival.
> 
> Pakistan has always maintained that its nuclear force was intended to deter a conventional attack by India. But it has also been using their nuclear umbrella for a more insidious purpose -- as a cover even for the terrorist attacks it sponsors in India such as the infamous Mumbai attack.
> 
> The idea is that if ever India loses its patience after such repeated terror attacks and decides to retaliate against the terrorist camps, hideouts or headquarters, Pakistan may term that a conventional military attack and invoke the nuclear option.
> 
> This is a way to continue with terrorism without retaliation.
> 
> China has confirmed that it is involved in at least six of Pakistan's nuclear projects even though it is well known that Pakistan has not fully adopted the International Atomic Energy Agency safeguards.
> 
> So far, in building two civilian reactors in Pakistan, China has not strictly speaking violated the Nuclear Suppliers Group guidelines. It has used the so-called grandfather clause (that the agreement with Pakistan was signed before the NSG sanctions came into being).
> 
> We must not forget that Russia had to invoke the same argument when starting to build our Kudangulam reactors. Furthermore, the two new civilian reactors China is building in Pakistan will be under strict IAEA safeguards. Pakistan cannot avoid these safeguards.
> 
> Nuclear experts repeatedly warn of the danger of some of these weapons falling into the hands of terrorists.
> 
> I don't think terror groups like the Taliban can get their hands on a Pakistani bomb. They may have launched some attacks at the gates of some military bases. But that is a far cry from penetrating the rings of security that Pakistan must undoubtedly have to guard its weapons.
> 
> Remember that these weapons, like our own in India, are considered the crown jewels of their arsenal.
> 
> Pakistan has deployed or is developing delivery systems for its nuclear warheads including aircraft, ballistic missiles and cruise missiles. They have also developed the battlefield Nasr missile to be used against India.
> 
> But there is no clarity on the chain of command on who will authorise the use of these weapons in case war breaks out between these two countries.
> 
> The Nasr is, in my opinion, the most dangerous development in South Asia.
> 
> It is not clear what the command and control status of such battlefield nuclear missiles will be.
> 
> For them to be effective they have to be used in battle in response to battlefield developments. In such situations it may be impractical for the ground commanders to seek and await a go-signal from the apex political leadership.
> 
> Pakistan Air Commodore Tariq Ashraf's book Evolving Dynamics of a Nuclear South Asia highlights the absence of civilian and bureaucratic involvement in the Pakistan Nuclear Control Authority. How far is this correct? Who controls the nuclear button in Pakistan?
> 
> Although the military has a strong involvement in Pakistan's nuclear control, I believe that the top political authority is also very much a part of it. The 'button' is controlled by a collection of people from the apex political and military sector.
> 
> How much highly enriched uranium has Pakistan acquired as opposed to India?
> 
> According to the annual Global Fissile Material Report 2010 of IPFM, Pakistan's stock of weapon grade HEU was about 2.5 ± 1 ton.
> 
> This might have increased somewhat by now, but as I have said there is not much uranium left in Pakistan to enrich, after feeding the three Khushab reactors.
> 
> Is there any likelihood of the nuclear race between the two countries ending in the near future?
> 
> The nuclear race may stop in a few years if neither side develops newer types of technology, such as ballistic missile defence or more nuclear-capable battlefield weapons. But by saying that the race will stop I don't mean that the weapons will be disarmed and thrown away. But only that further growth in the arsenals may stop.
> 
> Actually getting rid of these very dangerous weapons may not happen for a long time, if at all. That is a scary prospect!
> *
> 
> *'Pakistan's Nasr missile is the most dangerous development in South Asia' - Rediff.com India News*


We need to develop a non nuclear but equally destructive war head. Using nukes even so called tactical nukes would lead to full scale nuclear war which is basically nothing but suicidal move. We need MRLs with rockets having one of the most lethal war heads in them. MRLs like the most latest developed by Belarus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Sarjen29 said:


> these are for deterrent purpose not actual use.. Nasr is a Bluff why do you think India didn't call the bluff on Nasr???? becasue if we did it'll make us weak. ..
> 
> Why do you say in a war between ind-pak will never leave anyone left????


what do you think the war will be of old time kicking some butts and thats it no man nuclear nukes are reserved for that party and results are not hidden in that case


----------



## Sarjen29

King of Hearts said:


> Your own top Scientist saying "Nasr is the most dangerous development in south asia." and here u r must be a kid infront of ur scientist saying "Its of no use". such a joke



And if our policy makers say Nasr is of no use!!! then doesn't that totally throw away your whole point??


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Nasr is a battlefield nuclear weapon to use against aggressive force with in our Border to avoid International outcry what its make Indian nightmare that A colonel or brigadier can decide the fate of thousand Indian soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nana41

Sarjen29 said:


> Try to come with a counter point instead of acting like a child


I was not referring to your genius of "strategic analysis"but to your comedian style avatar depicting lack of seriousness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

danger007 said:


> 60km range with 0.5 to 5Kt payload. .. definitely gives advantage to Pakistan. . and nuclear fallout will not affect Pakistan and kashmir. .


is that sarcasm or a hit under the belt sirji


----------



## HariPrasad

danger007 said:


> 60km range with 0.5 to 5Kt payload. .. definitely gives advantage to Pakistan. . and nuclear fallout will not affect Pakistan and kashmir. .



But what is the use? It is not capable of stopping indian armored vehicles such as tank. There is an article of analysis on PDF. It works out that Pakistan needs 100 15 KT devices to neutralize half of the Indian tank Fleet.

And what will be the response of India once they use tactical Bomb on our force.


----------



## Sarjen29

Thunder Bolt said:


> what do you think the war will be of old time kicking some butts and thats it no man nuclear nukes are reserved for that party and results are not hidden in that case



Dude, Listen... First, India is not going to invade Pakistan to a level it threatens the existence of Pakistan fearing Pakistan would start a Nuke war.

and during the battle PA is not going to use Nasr fearing Indian retaliation of MAD.

That's why i said it... its for deterrence purpose and will not be used... Simply Nasr will not have a option to be used in a war


----------



## Devil Soul

Interesting to see the indian members going hyper over this article and started dick measurement competition... this article is written by ur own brother who happens to be a Dr professor from Jawaharlal Nehru University...... we got nothing to do with this chest thumping

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sarjen29

nana41 said:


> I was not referring to your genius of "strategic analysis"but to your comedian style avatar depicting lack of seriousness.



then my bad...


----------



## Side-Winder

Sarjen29 said:


> that's no fancy but a meaningful reply.. do you've a counter point then put on, we'll discuss.. isn't the reason you opened this thread??



Sir, Either you're being naive or ignorant of the importance of development of tactical nukes. There is a reason why we are putting so much into this. Saying, 'Pakistan won't even use it' implies that you've got no idea about the tactical nukes. 
With all due respect.


----------



## Sarjen29

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> Nasr is a battlefield nuclear weapon to use against aggressive force with in our Border to avoid International outcry what its make Indian nightmare that A colonel or brigadier can decide the fate of thousand Indian soldiers.



Read the post #41 its very simple


----------



## NaCCC

I dont think Pakisan needs nukes to dismantle this fake fragile and un-natural union of India, few million guns in the hands of Moaists, Khalistanis, Tamils, Northeastern states etc can do better job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Sarjen29 said:


> Read the post #41 its very simple


Dude this thread still not reaches 41 posts.


----------



## Sarjen29

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> Dude this thread still not reaches 41 posts.



Sorry 31


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Sarjen29 said:


> Sorry 31


Yeh tu lulwa how gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volcano

Nuclear first strike with nasser doesn't make any sense. If one go for nuclear strike that will be an all out nuclear first strike targetted to wipe out enemy. If pakistan go for a nuclear 1st strike with nasser, it will be the most foolish decision in their history. That will cause india to strike in full force and eipe out pakistsn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sarjen29

Side-Winder said:


> Sir, Either you're being naive or ignorant of the importance of development of tactical nukes. There is a reason why we are putting so much into this. Saying, 'Pakistan won't even use it' implies that you've got no idea about the tactical nukes.
> With all due respect.



Dude.. ya the reason is to scare the enemy to not to advance. that doesn
t mean they're goign to use it risking the end of both countries. like i already said IA is not going to Invade pakistan to a level its going to use nukes, and PA is not going to use nukes that allows India to go MAD...


----------



## JUTT_OF_FSD

indian moooooooootrus surgeon should be out...............


----------



## Sarjen29

volcano said:


> Nuclear first strike with nasser doesn't make any sense. If one go for nuclear strike that will be an all out nuclear first strike targetted to wipe out enemy. If pakistan go for a nuclear 1st strike with nasser, it will be the most foolish decision in their history. That will cause india to strike in full force and eipe out pakistsn.



Exactly @Side-Winder



al_asad_al_mulk said:


> Yeh tu lulwa how gaya



Again not a single word dude


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

volcano said:


> Nuclear first strike with nasser doesn't make any sense. If one go for nuclear strike that will be an all out nuclear first strike targetted to wipe out enemy. If pakistan go for a nuclear 1st strike with nasser, it will be the most foolish decision in their history. That will cause india to strike in full force and eipe out pakistsn.


Yep but if inside Pakistan against aggressive forces.


----------



## Pakistanisage

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 246112
> 
> 
> Estimates of Pakistan's rate of growth of nuclear warheads are often exaggerated in the West and blindly quoted by some by Indian analysts as well.
> 
> So I will go by the estimates made by our International Panel on Fissile Materials which has been tracking fissile material production of all countries year after year.
> 
> *It is true that the Pakistanis have set up 3 plutonium (Pu) producing reactors at Khushab and a fourth is in the making. But these are believed to be heavy water reactors of about 50 MWth (Megawatt thermal) capacity.*
> 
> Such reactors typically produce, at 65 per cent efficiency, about 7 kg of Pu each per year. At best the three reactors can together produce only 105 kg in five years, which can fuel about 21 warheads.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *'Pakistan's Nasr missile is the most dangerous development in South Asia' - Rediff.com India News*




The date on this article on Rediff.com is July 27, 2015.

The least this Author could do is to check his facts before Publishing this crap.

*He claims Three Reactors are operational whereas ISIS article clearly shows fourth Reactor has been operational since the beginning of 2015. Also, he claims the power of each reactor to be in the range of 50 MWth but the ISIS article clearly shows that the first Reactor one has 50 MWth power and the rest of the Reactors ( Reactor 2,3, and 4 ) produce double or more power ( 100 MWth + ) and hence capable of producing more than double the amount of Weapons-Grade Plutonium, compared to reactor 1. Which means all his estimates regarding Plutonium Production are erroneous and can be tossed out in the RUBBISH BIN. In reality, these 4 reactors can produce more than twice as much of Weapons Grade Plutonium as claimed by the Indian Author.*

Please refer to the bold text below of ISIS Report.





*ISIS Reports*
*Pakistan’s Fourth Reactor at Khushab Now Appears Operational*
*by David Albright and Serena Kelleher-Vergantini*

*January 16, 2015*



Download PDF
Pakistan’s Khushab nuclear site, located 200 kilometers south of Islamabad, is dedicated to the production of plutonium for nuclear weapons. Its expansion appears to be part of an effort to increase the production of weapons-grade plutonium, allowing Pakistan to build a larger number of miniaturized plutonium-based nuclear weapons that can complement its existing highly enriched uranium nuclear weapons.

Originally, the site consisted of a heavy water production plant and an estimated 50 megawatt-thermal (MWth) heavy water reactor, both of which became operational in the 1990s. However, Pakistan initiated the construction of a second heavy water reactor between the year 2000 and 2002, a third one in 2006, and a fourth one in 2011.

*A recently purchased Digital Globe high resolution satellite image dated January 15, 2015 shows that Khushab’s fourth reactor’s external construction is complete and has become operational. This assessment is based on the presence of a very specific signature: steam is venting from the reactor’s cooling system*.

ISIS first highlighted the construction of this fourth reactor at the beginning of 2011 and has been monitoring the construction progress of this reactor. Although the construction of the reactor was at the early stages, a February 2011 ISIS Imagery Brief noted that the footprint for the building was similarly sized to that of the second and third Khushab reactors. In a May 2012 ISIS Imagery Brief, ISIS noted that the construction on the reactor was halfway to completion. Imagery clearly indicated that the reactor building lacked roofing and the reactor vessel was not yet visible within the building. A December 2013 ISIS Imagery Brief showed that the external construction of the fourth reactor building was almost complete. However, the cooling system was only 30 percent complete. Additionally, ISIS highlighted that, beyond the immediate vicinity, the wider layout of the fourth reactor complex exhibited numerous differences when compared to that of reactors 2 and 3. A set of three identical buildings not seen in the layout of reactors 2 and 3 had been completed north of the reactor 4 building and a number of smaller support buildings were constructed both south and east of the reactor.

Work on the fourth reactor has proceeded at a much slower pace than previously predicted. The slower pace could be due to the differences in layout or to factors not evident in satellite imagery.

The December 2014 and January 2015 imagery also shows that the third Khushab reactor is operational, since steam is venting from the cooling system (see figure 4). However, no steam is visible at reactor 4.

*Other Changes at the Site*
The recent imagery shows that two previously unseen types of activity are taking place at the site. First, vegetation has been eliminated in a large central area between reactor 1 and reactors 2 and 3 (see figure 4). It is difficult to establish whether this desertification is intentional or not. If intentional, it could potentially signify that Pakistan is preparing the grounds for future construction activities. Second, both December 2014 and January 2015 images show that some new construction activity is taking place in the south-west corner of the Khushab site, south of reactors 2, 3, and 4 (see figure 4). It is not yet clear what this activity is. One possibility that cannot be ruled out is that this activity could be for the construction of another reactor.

A comparative analysis of the construction activities for reactors 2, 3, and 4 highlights several similarities. First of all, the new construction area is located close to Khushab’s heavy water production plant. Second, the area is surrounded by a security perimeter that is, in shape and size (1 km by 1 km), very similar to the perimeter surrounding reactors 2, 3, and 4. Third, the foundations that are visible within this security perimeter are, in shape and size, very similar to the foundation work that was done for the construction of reactor 4 (see figure 5 and here). However, analysis of this new image also highlights a feature that is not consistent with the construction of a reactor similar to reactors 2, 3, and 4. The foundations are not located precisely in the center of the security perimeter, rather more toward the south end of it, closer to the river. On balance, it is too early to make a definitive assessment on what this construction is meant for.

*Power of the Newer Reactors*
Pakistan has never provided public information regarding any of the Khushab reactors. Therefore, the power output can only be estimated.* ISIS estimates the power of the original heavy water reactor to be about 50 MWth while reactors 2, 3, and 4 are believed to generate double or more the power of the first one, and are thus capable of producing more than double the amount of weapon-grade plutonium per year. A technical consultant to ISIS with years of experience in heavy water reactors assessed for ISIS that the power of these newer heavy water reactors is likely to be larger than the first one and that over time their power could be further increased. The increase in power can be accomplished by using more advanced fuel or adding heat removal capacity.*








*Figure 1.*Digital Globe imagery dated January 15, 2015 showing steam at the fourth heavy water reactor at the Khushab nuclear site in Pakistan.








*Figure 2.*Close up of fourth heavy water reactor at Khushab. Digital Globe, January 15, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Sarjen29 said:


> Dude.. ya the reason is to scare the enemy to not to advance. that doesn
> t mean they're goign to use it risking the end of both countries. like i already said IA is not going to Invade pakistan to a level its going to use nukes, and PA is not going to use nukes that allows India to go MAD...


scaring india  for that purpose pigeons and cows are enough .......


----------



## Side-Winder

Sarjen29 said:


> Dude.. ya the reason is to scare the enemy to not to advance. that doesn
> t mean they're goign to use it risking the end of both countries. like i already said IA is not going to Invade pakistan to a level its going to use nukes, and PA is not going to use nukes that allows India to go MAD...



Ah, and just for the sake of it, how does it make Nasr of 'no use'. When you believe that it's meant to scare the enemy. which it seems to have done already (OP) ?  

And no, it's not only meant to scare you. You're a bigger country with bigger force, The theory or a 'hollow threat' will be converted into action in any event of attack as part of cold start doctrine. We WILL use the force multipliers to limit indian gain, regardless of what you believe. We are hardly a match for your magnitude of force. Do you think it'd be that much easier for you to Respond to a 'tactical nuclear' attack with full ballistic nuclear strike? No, not at all kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volcano

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> Yep but if inside Pakistan against aggressive forces.



yes i understand. But still it is a huge risk taking. Pakistsn doesn't have a credible nuclear second strike capacity. I don't think pakistani military will do such a gambling. So i believe it will either an all out nuclear 1st strike or no strike.But it all depends upon the situation. If dituation is so desperate, anything can happen.


----------



## Nefarious

HariPrasad said:


> Wow What a dangerous missile of 60 KM range. It is really a game changer since no such missile exist in Asia. LOL.



Your probably right, there's no other 60km missile armed with a nuke.


----------



## Gauss

I am 100% sure that Pakistan will denuclearize before we reach the halfway mark in this century. Lilliputians cant keep Gulliver indefinitely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volcano

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> Yep but if inside Pakistan against aggressive forces.



yes i understand. But still it is a huge risk taking. Pakistsn doesn't have a credible nuclear second strike capacity. I don't think pakistani military will do such a gambling. So i believe it will either an all out nuclear 1st strike or no strike.But it all depends upon the situation. If situation is so desperate, anything can happen.


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

volcano said:


> yes i understand. But still it is a huge risk taking. Pakistsn doesn't have a credible nuclear second strike capacity. I don't think pakistani military will do such a gambling. So i believe it will either an all out nuclear 1st strike or no strike.But it all depends upon the situation. If situation is so desperate, anything can happen.


In that case Pakistan would not be blamed for starting a nuclear war, For your info Pakistan already acquired second strike capability long back.


----------



## Sarjen29

Side-Winder said:


> Ah, and just for the sake of it, how does it make Nasr of 'no use'. When you believe that it's meant to scare the enemy. which it seems to have done already (OP)
> 
> And no, it's not only meant to scare you. You're a bigger country with bigger force, The theory or a 'hollow threat' will be converted into action in any event of attack as part of cold start doctrine. We WILL use the force multipliers to limit indian gain, regardless of what you believe. We are hardly a match for your magnitude of force.



First who doesn't fear??? It's the fear that's going to make u plan well and act according to the situation. See on the top between a meaningfull discussion @Thunder Bolt goes trolling withought having a proper reply... anyway lets leave that.

Again No... Even with the cold doctrine IA will not threaten the existence of Pakistan. Don't think IA is fool to give Pakistan a opportunity use its nukes. And PA is not fool either to fire nukes on IA which lets India use all its resources. If full scale ( I'm only talking about limited war) war means there'll be no Nasr but agni and babur.

According to the OP if India lose petitions means it's not going to invade Pakistan but make a limited war thrust into P0K and destroy terror infa and pullback


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Gauss said:


> I am 100% sure that Pakistan will denuclearize before we reach the halfway mark in this century. Lilliputians cant keep Gulliver indefinitely.


----------



## sumoto

Lol not again.
Atomi supa powa.
All hail nasr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.



Yup, we have made it to use as FireCrackers in religions and national events.


----------



## ZAC1

Full scale war btw pakistan and india is not going to happen.Super powers will not let it happen.
Small confrontation can happen.on conventional front both are of equal size and cannt do much to each other.
Nasr is just to stop day dreamers from dreaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ATJ

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


I guess you are wrong, if india tries to lauch a preemptive strike in the garb of actuall or stage managed Terrorist activity and Pakistan is caught off gaurded may be bcz of commitmemt of its forces on eastern border or for any other reason, i think you shouldnt be still thinking that nuclear msls wont be used, and remeber Nasr is a tactical nuclear missile , and tht means its tgts would surely be military forces. 
Second, if india tries to go for hot pursuit ops inside pakistan, it would still be something near to impossible for them to remain below the nuclear threshholds of pakistan given the close proximity of psychological territories to international border and space senstivity of both countries. Secondly employing a tactical nuclear missile would be a befitting response aginst those forces tht have violated the international borders.
Comd and con can be debatable but it doeant matter here, what matters is would it be used or not.


----------



## sumoto

Lol always come to nuclear power.
Don't know why such attitude? I think they don't have any faith in their martial race army men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Sarjen29 said:


> First who doesn't fear??? It's the fear that's going to make u plan well and act according to the situation. See on the top between a meaningfull discussion @Thunder Bolt goes trolling withought having a proper reply... anyway lets leave that.
> 
> Again No... Even with the cold doctrine IA will not threaten the existence of Pakistan. Don't think IA is fool to give Pakistan a opportunity use its nukes. And PA is not fool either to fire nukes on IA which lets India use all its resources. If full scale ( I'm only talking about limited war) war means there'll be no Nasr but agni and babur.
> 
> According to the OP if India lose petitions means it's not going to invade Pakistan but make a limited war thrust into P0K and destroy terror infa and pullback



The 'fears' and it's tools, have diverse objectives. You need to go find out exactly what objective a tactical nuke achieves, unlike a ballistic nuke. The very idea of tactical nukes will keep you from launching any sort of conventional attack be it limited or full. no matter even if 2 more mumbais happen.


----------



## sumoto

Side-Winder said:


> The 'fears' and it's tools, have diverse objectives. You need to go find out exactly what objective a tactical nuke achieves, unlike a ballistic nuke. The very idea of tactical nukes will keep you from launching any sort of conventional attack be it limited or full. no matter even if 2 more mumbais happen.


Lol then you are seriously day dreaming dude.


----------



## RealNapster

HariPrasad said:


> Wow What a dangerous missile of 60 KM range. It is really a game changer since no such missile exist in Asia. LOL.


Say LOL to your Experts who are making Nasr 'Tepu"


----------



## ATJ

sumoto said:


> Lol always come to nuclear power.
> Don't know why such attitude? I think they don't have any faith in their martial race army men.


Nuclear power falls in the martial domain too. If you try to invoke a two front war with a ctry with shallow strategic depth, and try to stage manage things and humilate it, the respomse is surely going to be beffiting. 
Look around in the world too dude, americans even after being the biggest military power went nuclear, french have a permanant seat in UNSC but still belives totally on nuclear capabilty. 
Though dont forget your army is one which is going to provoke a nuclear response, fight proper conventional battle you would not see a nuclear response for sure, try to stage magae things, welcome sir, here is ur small token tactical response  
Not to forget your army failed completely in operation parakaram. We never threatened nuclear strike though


----------



## RealNapster

Sarjen29 said:


> And if our policy makers say Nasr is of no use!!! then doesn't that totally throw away your whole point??


apny policy makers or Expert Scientists ko aap he suno. we don't care


----------



## Sarjen29

Side-Winder said:


> The 'fears' and it's tools, have diverse objectives. You need to go find out exactly what objective a tactical nuke achieves, unlike a ballistic nuke. The very idea of tactical nukes will keep you from launching any sort of conventional attack be it limited or full. no matter even if 2 more mumbais happen.



that's why we didn't call the bluff and build a tactical nuke for ourselves which would change the whole scenario. now before use nukes Pakistan must think thrice about the implications of it


----------



## ATJ

On the 


Sarjen29 said:


> that's why we didn't call the bluff and build a tactical nuke for ourselves which would change the whole scenario. now before use nukes Pakistan must think thrice about the implications of it


 on the same note india should think a 100 times before venturing on a so called hot pursuit operationss


----------



## Blue Marlin

Sarjen29 said:


> that's no fancy but a meaningful reply.. do you've a counter point then put on, we'll discuss.. isn't the reason you opened this thread??


 the nasr is just another weapon to close another gap in the nuclear delivery spectrum. i.e. the tactical delivery system. if pakistans existence is threatened then nuclear weapons will be used. or if india crossed Pakistan's redlines then they will use nukes.

the use of tactical nukes is debatable.


----------



## slapshot

Stealth said:


> jis sahib nay aap ko ye bataya hey uska naam batana mainay bhi unko love letter likhna hey


Their entire cold start doctrine is based on assumptions about how another country will react  What else you expect from this nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

sumoto said:


> Lol always come to nuclear power.
> Don't know why such attitude? I think they don't have any faith in their martial race army men.


bhai aap ka expert laga hua hay.. nasr ko tepu bata raha hayy... ham ne bhala kia kaha hay.


----------



## Lavrentiy

Nasr missile is the result of the fetish our Generals have with that idiotic Cold Start doctrine of India.

Nuclear weapons are by definition strategic weapons; it makes no sense to marry them with a tactical delivery system.
-----------------------
A 70 km range missile just cannot be operated by a central command and control. In a war scenario, the missile has to handed over to field formation near the border e.g. IV Corps Lahore so that it could be used against the enemy.

*Scenario 1: *The Indian armor is concentrated near the border. A nuclear missile cannot be used preemptively before the armored formation starts its offensive. Nevertheless, to deter the Indian armor, Nasr has to handed over to the Corps deployed there. This would create a dangerous situation for a whole-scale nuclear war.

*Scenario 2: *The Indian armor has already jumped off from its assembly areas and has begun its offensive operation. Nasr could not be used again as it would be too close to our formations and cities.
--------------------------------
Why on earth would the Central Command deploy a delivery system that cannot be operated from deep within our borders. Why would someone risk a nuke to be placed along the border!!!!!!!

If a war breaks out, what would be the primary targets? Indian tanks or Indian Command and Control? Why would someone use nukes against tanks when he has the option to obliterate entire cities to deter the enemy.
-------------------
Would India be deterred with destruction of their armored divisions or their cities?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sarjen29

ATJ said:


> on the same note india should think a 100 times before venturing on a so called hot pursuit operationss



so for hot pursuit ops you're going to use nukes??



blue marlin said:


> the nasr is just another weapon to close another gap in the nuclear delivery spectrum. i.e. the tactical delivery system. if pakistans existence is threatened then nuclear weapons will be used. or if india crossed Pakistan's redlines then they will use nukes.
> 
> the use of tactical nukes is debatable.



that's what i'm arguing.. India is not going to give options of using nukes.. IA will not push to such a levels to threaten the existence of Pakistan


----------



## knight11

Side-Winder said:


> I opened the thread for a meaningful discussion. Not for fancy one-line theories.


He is right actually in a same way Indian Army don't require Prahar BMLOS nor the Land based Shaurya for conventional attack. Any use of battlefield ballistic missile will increase the nuclear war probability due to the confusion in determining in difference between a convention or the nuclear attack. Thats why they won't be inducted in the armed forces and I don't think there is any development in NASR now also and it is not going to get inducted.

Now to answer you thread about the NASR:

1. What makes you think Pakistan develop this missile for and that too with just 60 KM range. If Indian army invades deep and quick than what will the delima of the pakistani commander i.e either to use it or loose it.

2. Firing Nasr tacktical ballastic missile will make India to believe that pakistan have launched the a nuclear attack can create the nuclear war between India and pakistan.


----------



## danger007

HariPrasad said:


> But what is the use? It is not capable of stopping indian armored vehicles such as tank. There is an article of analysis on PDF. It works out that Pakistan needs 100 15 KT devices to neutralize half of the Indian tank Fleet.
> 
> And what will be the response of India once they use tactical Bomb on our force.




You don't get what i meant ... do you???



GURU DUTT said:


> is that sarcasm or a hit under the belt sirji




well read it again, you will understand. .


----------



## FunkyGen

india ki to hafiz saeed ke naam se phat jati hai nasr kahan hazam karein ge or abhi tu shaheen 3 bhi lena ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

FunkyGen said:


> india ki to hafiz saeed ke naam se phat jati hai nasr kahan hazam karein ge or abhi tu shaheen 3 bhi lena ha


aur apke mulk ke hub bul watno ki Namo & Ajit Doval ke naam se aur fir apko abhi bhramos bhi to lena ha


----------



## FunkyGen

GURU DUTT said:


> aur apke mulk ke hub bul watno ki Namo & Ajit Doval ke naam se aur fir apko abhi bhramos bhi to lena ha


bhejo yaar apko rook kaun raha ha? darr to nahi gaye kahein?


----------



## GURU DUTT

FunkyGen said:


> bhejo yaar apko rook kaun raha ha? darr to nahi gaye kahein?


agar apko ye lagta hai ki hum darre hue hain to kya cheez rok rahi hai apko apne shaheens ko hindustan bhejne se


----------



## T-Rex

NaCCC said:


> I dont think Pakisan needs nukes to dismantle this fake fragile and un-natural union of India, few million guns in the hands of Moaists, Khalistanis, Tamils, Northeastern states etc can do better job.


*
It seems Pakistan has neither the political will nor a viable plan to execute such an undertaking.*


----------



## FunkyGen

GURU DUTT said:


> agar apko ye lagta hai ki hum darre hue hain to kya cheez rok rahi hai apko apne shaheens ko hindustan


yaar hum ne to apne mulk to shining india nai kaha na kaha ke hum super power hain... jo humare bus mein ha karte hain maslan apne jahaz tank wagera bana leite hain time pe...


----------



## GURU DUTT

FunkyGen said:


> yaar hum ne to apne mulk to shining india nai kaha na kaha ke hum super power hain... jo humare bus mein ha karte hain maslan apne jahaz tank wagera bana leite hain time pe...


barri achhi baat hai to kya apke tank aur fighter jets time pe bana lene se apke mulk me ho rahi dehshatgardi aur bijli ka bohran khatam ho gaya 

waise sacch sachhi batana appne apne mulk me ek 100cc motorcycle engine bhi banaya hai kabhi


----------



## Arush

Lavrentiy said:


> Nasr missile is the result of the fetish our Generals have with that idiotic Cold Start doctrine of India.
> 
> Nuclear weapons are by definition strategic weapons; it makes no sense to marry them with a tactical delivery system.
> -----------------------
> A 70 km range missile just cannot be operated by a central command and control. In a war scenario, the missile has to handed over to field formation near the border e.g. IV Corps Lahore so that it could be used against the enemy.
> 
> *Scenario 1: *The Indian armor is concentrated near the border. A nuclear missile cannot be used preemptively before the armored formation starts its offensive. Nevertheless, to deter the Indian armor, Nasr has to handed over to the Corps deployed there. This would create a dangerous situation for a whole-scale nuclear war.
> 
> *Scenario 2: *The Indian armor has already jumped off from its assembly areas and has begun its offensive operation. Nasr could not be used again as it would be too close to our formations and cities.
> --------------------------------
> Why on earth would the Central Command deploy a delivery system that cannot be operated from deep within our borders. Why would someone risk a nuke to be placed along the border!!!!!!!
> 
> If a war breaks out, what would be the primary targets? Indian tanks or Indian Command and Control? Why would someone use nukes against tanks when he has the option to obliterate entire cities to deter the enemy.
> -------------------
> Would India be deterred with destruction of their armored divisions or their cities?


 

The sanest post of the thread


----------



## Yasir 99

GURU DUTT said:


> sir with all deu respect there is an unwritten rule of PDF whenever hub bul watan/ patriot pakistanies are chest thumping about their wepon systems never try to infuse logic into them cause if you do get ready for verbal assult /barrage


this thread was for discussion not to fight like children.secondly donot make any statements like pak will not use it in real war senerio etc.this will strt a fight of words.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Yasir 99 said:


> this thread was for discussion not to fight like children.secondly donot make any statements like pak will not use it in real war senerio etc.this will strt a fight of words.


where did i said that pakistan is not going to use its wepons on india in the first place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AL-Nasr

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.
> 
> "Pakistan didn't make nuke to show in new year celebration as Firecrackers "



"Pakistan didn't make nuke to show in new year celebration as Firecrackers "


----------



## knight11

AL-Nasr said:


> "Pakistan didn't make nuke to show in new year celebration as Firecrackers "


This is not the language of a responsible nuclear country. If this is the mind set of the pakistani govt. than it is better to strip the pakistan from its nuclear weapon ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uzair Shafiq [Босс]

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


And you know this how?Quit trolling 
we didn't make nasr and FM-99 for shab - e - baraat


----------



## knight11

FunkyGen said:


> india ki to hafiz saeed ke naam se phat jati hai nasr kahan hazam karein ge or abhi tu shaheen 3 bhi lena ha





Uzair Shafiq [Босс] said:


> And you know this how?Quit trolling
> we didn't make nasr and FM-99 for shab - e - baraat


Talk sense


----------



## GURU DUTT

AL-Nasr said:


> "Pakistan didn't make nuke to show in new year celebration as Firecrackers "


tell me brother 

what is the range of Nasr ? 

where is it intended to be used ? 

and what type of warheads it will use in such a situation ? 

will pakistani establishment use neukes on indian tank columns which "will be " invading its own land to stop "if ever india initiates CSD" ?

think about it ...... its nothing but an old game where a aggresor person who is defeted by is much stronger enemy is trying to blckmail his opponent by pointing a gun to his own head ..... age app khud samjhdar ho sirji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## knight11

Lavrentiy said:


> Nasr missile is the result of the fetish our Generals have with that idiotic Cold Start doctrine of India.
> 
> Nuclear weapons are by definition strategic weapons; it makes no sense to marry them with a tactical delivery system.
> -----------------------
> A 70 km range missile just cannot be operated by a central command and control. In a war scenario, the missile has to handed over to field formation near the border e.g. IV Corps Lahore so that it could be used against the enemy.
> 
> *Scenario 1: *The Indian armor is concentrated near the border. A nuclear missile cannot be used preemptively before the armored formation starts its offensive. Nevertheless, to deter the Indian armor, Nasr has to handed over to the Corps deployed there. This would create a dangerous situation for a whole-scale nuclear war.
> 
> *Scenario 2: *The Indian armor has already jumped off from its assembly areas and has begun its offensive operation. Nasr could not be used again as it would be too close to our formations and cities.
> --------------------------------
> Why on earth would the Central Command deploy a delivery system that cannot be operated from deep within our borders. Why would someone risk a nuke to be placed along the border!!!!!!!
> 
> If a war breaks out, what would be the primary targets? Indian tanks or Indian Command and Control? Why would someone use nukes against tanks when he has the option to obliterate entire cities to deter the enemy.
> -------------------
> Would India be deterred with destruction of their armored divisions or their cities?


*Scenario 2 the delimia of the local commander if the IA is closing quickly either to USE the weapon or to LOOSE them.*


----------



## sumoto

RealNapster said:


> bhai aap ka expert laga hua hay.. nasr ko tepu bata raha hayy... ham ne bhala kia kaha hay.


Lol don't worry your nuclear missile will not prevent India to annihilate pakistan.
You can try whenever you want to start nuclear war.


----------



## dilpakistani

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


Well if it is developed then it is going to be deployed...


----------



## Hurter

Ek to yeh Hindustaniyon ki pant geeeli hi hojati hai... 

Your own man has given this statement.. This news has not come from GHQ Rawalpindi. Get a life Indians.. It's better to catch that person who wrote this article... 

Your barking will not make any difference on PDF, Nasr missile's technology & our strategy. If the time comes, everyone will get to know about it. Till then, stop barking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adnan Nazir

Nasr look like worst case scenario.. but we(Pakistan) does not make it to kill birds.. Yes it's definitely for enemies.. and if we make it.. we can not hesitate to launch it.. if we need..


----------



## sumoto

ATJ said:


> Nuclear power falls in the martial domain too. If you try to invoke a two front war with a ctry with shallow strategic depth, and try to stage manage things and humilate it, the respomse is surely going to be beffiting.
> Look around in the world too dude, americans even after being the biggest military power went nuclear, french have a permanant seat in UNSC but still belives totally on nuclear capabilty.
> Though dont forget your army is one which is going to provoke a nuclear response, fight proper conventional battle you would not see a nuclear response for sure, try to stage magae things, welcome sir, here is ur small token tactical response
> Not to forget your army failed completely in operation parakaram. We never threatened nuclear strike though


Lol don't forget the wars then in which your martial army got stuffed and still holds the world record for sure seeing in thousands. So much for martial race.
And for your view that indian army will start nuclear war.  then what can I say.
Indian military being powerful can defeat your military anytime.
You can try if you want to.
You mean to say that this nasr with 60 km is dangerous? Lol its range makes it only capable to be used on its own land of Pakistan which will make it MAD. and just one nasr then your whole country will be facing nukes from three fronts from water, air, and land which you don't have also if you try to use nukes on Indian cities then don't worry we have our BMD which is missing in your case, which makes Pakistan an open field for our missiles.
And if you try to use nukes then our navy, airforce and army will make sure that there is no pakistan left in the world.
So just chill and ask your army to try anything we are here we aren't going anywhere.
We will be waiting.


----------



## Force-India

Pakistan don't have guts to use nuclear weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Force-India said:


> Pakistan don't have guts to use nuclear weapons


ever senn/heard what tarekh fatah says on this topic


----------



## Force-India

GURU DUTT said:


> ever senn/heard what tarekh fatah says on this topic



Link?


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Force-India said:


> Pakistan don't have guts to use nuclear weapons


Hahaha India don't have balls to attack Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lavrentiy

Pakistan should focus on better guidance and MIRV rather than wasting scarce resources on nonsense projects like Nasr.

Even if Nasr is used, it would, in all cases, progress to full-scale nuclear holocaust anyways.
-------------------------------
USA and USSR fielded many such idiotic systems during the cold war:
- nuclear tipped SAMs 
- nuclear artillery shells 
- nuclear depth charges 
- nuclear tipped SUBROC 
- nuclear land mines (Who the hell got this stupid idea )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Force-India

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> Hahaha India don't have balls to attack Pakistan



India don't attack because it will be an act of war without Pakistan government approval and India has a history of never starting war first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Force-India said:


> India don't attack because it will be an act of war without Pakistan government approval and India has a history of never starting war first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Force-India

al_asad_al_mulk said:


>


----------



## Nefarious

Nasr works. It's working right now just sitting there. 

Pakistan won't use it? There's only one way to find out, let's go or stfu.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Force-India said:


> Link?


mujhe koi ban hona hai kya 

youtube pe jao sirji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


actually pakistan will use them to stop an indian invasion... if there is a massive indian invasion into pakistani territory, pakistan will use these missiles to roast any indian soldiers on its territory.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Force-India said:


> India don't attack because it will be an act of war without Pakistan government approval and India has a history of never starting war first


dont burst there bubble of onli hope to fulfill there qoumi "mansooba" they always pry that india attacks them so they unite all pakistanies to fight evil india who are now fighting each other over trivial matters 

but they forget we are evil and follow chankya idology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Force-India said:


>


India needs Pakistan government approval to start war ? see what you have posted quite funny


----------



## Force-India

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> India needs Pakistan government approval to start war ? see what you have posted quite funny



Oops Pakistanis harbour terrorist, why would they kill them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> actually pakistan will use them to stop an indian invasion... if there is a massive indian invasion into pakistani territory, pakistan will use these missiles to roast any indian soldiers on its territory.


ya right you are but there is a big *if*


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Force-India said:


> Oops Pakistanis harbour terrorist, why would they kill them


I think you are an idiot. you don't know what you are posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Force-India

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> I think you are an idiot. you don't know what you are posting.



You are an idiot moron read OP. It states Pakistanis are hiding terrorists and Pakistan has the ' capablity' to use nasr against Indian invasion of terrorist camp (Pakistan). And most of your Pakistani think tanks agree to it


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Force-India said:


> You are an idiot moron read OP. It states Pakistanis are hiding terrorists and Pakistan has the ' capablity' to use nasr against Indian invasion of terrorist camp (Pakistan). And most of your Pakistani think tanks agree to it


I think its time to put you in a tank with bunch of Pathans so that you learn your gender first.


----------



## Lavrentiy

Both Indian and Pakistani armies are incapable of large-scale, coordinated and sustained armored warfare.

There are no Rommels, Guderians, Mansteins, or Hoths in either armies. Neither are there any Zhukovs or Konievs. Armored warfare is much much more than just tanks.

None of them would ever come close to the legacy of the Wehrmacht and the Red Army; the two greatest armies the world ever witnessed.
--------------------------------
As Agha Amin once remarked about the 1965 war "A comedy of errors" on both sides.

*Nasr is useless because Cold Start is just a night dream.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

GURU DUTT said:


> ya right you are but there is a big *if*


yes IF india invades..pakistan will sluaghter any indian soldier in our country with nasr... otherwise there is no use for it.


----------



## Force-India

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> I think its time to put you in a tank with bunch of Pathans so that you learn your gender first.



What Bacha baazigar?


----------



## AL-Nasr

Dear
Pakistan is responsible STATE if any 1 Mess with us the we will show who we are....."batil say darnay walay naheen hain hum aay tufaan.......woh yeaheen say lot jaay jisay zindagi ho piyari"


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> yes IF india invades..pakistan will sluaghter any indian soldier in our country with nasr... otherwise there is no use for it.


and thats what owr sientist was pointing owt but hub bul watan pakistanies dint get it 

anyway what owr sientist meant was that Nars is made for a hypothetical scenario and it is very dangerous as some elements in pak fauj think that using very low yield tactical neukes wont start a neuclear holocoust but what if they somehow were prooved wrong ?


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Force-India said:


> What Bacha baazigar?


Kabhi aa na Hamray haan khushbo lagha ke ..


----------



## Force-India

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> Kabhi aa na Hamray haan khushbo lagha ke ..



And you don't have shame


----------



## GURU DUTT

AL-Nasr said:


> Dear
> Pakistan is responsible STATE if any 1 Mess with us the we will show who we are....."batil say darnay walay naheen hain hum aay tufaan.......woh yeaheen say lot jaay jisay zindagi ho piyari"


aur hum hindustani kehte hain 

aye talatum/toofaan tu darata hai kisse 

jinko doobna thaa wo doob chukke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Side-Winder said:


> Well this is exactly why india has chosen the 'defensive-offence' strategy, *Not to be loud enough to get pakistan onto nuclear threshold. and effective enough to do the job.*




... and its working !


----------



## AL-Nasr

yeah u can say it but don't forget the history ,when president ZIA-ul-HAq said ” Mr. Rajeev you want to attack Pakistan, do it. But keep in mind after this war World will forget Hilaku Khan and Changees Khan and will remember only Zia-ul-Haq and Rajeev Gandhi. Because this will not be a conventional war but nuclear war. Possibly whole Pakistan might be destroyed in this war but Muslims will still be there, however after destruction of India, Hinduism will be vanished.”
think about it !


----------



## GURU DUTT

AL-Nasr said:


> yeah u can say it but don't forget the history ,when president ZIA-ul-HAq said ” Mr. Rajeev you want to attack Pakistan, do it. But keep in mind after this war World will forget Hilaku Khan and Changees Khan and will remember only Zia-ul-Haq and Rajeev Gandhi. Because this will not be a conventional war but nuclear war. Possibly whole Pakistan might be destroyed in this war but Muslims will still be there, however after destruction of India, Hinduism will be vanished.”
> think about it !


so in short this pakistani strategy of trying to blackmail your opponent by pointing a gun towards your own head is not new  

and guess what both zia ul haq and rajeev ghandi left this world deu to unanatural and voilent deaths


----------



## Asad-Ali

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


*DIL K KHUSH RAKHNEY KO "GHALIB" YE KHEYAL ACHA HAI...!*


----------



## Sarjen29

qamar1990 said:


> actually pakistan will use them to stop an indian invasion... if there is a massive indian invasion into pakistani territory, pakistan will use these missiles to roast any indian soldiers on its territory.



please don't engage in a topic which you don't have full idea about



Asad-Ali said:


> *DIL K KHUSH RAKHNEY KO "GHALIB" YE KHEYAL ACHA HAI...!*



If you want to have a discussion on the topic use english as per forum rules and counter my point


----------



## sumoto

AL-Nasr said:


> yeah u can say it but don't forget the history ,when president ZIA-ul-HAq said ” Mr. Rajeev you want to attack Pakistan, do it. But keep in mind after this war World will forget Hilaku Khan and Changees Khan and will remember only Zia-ul-Haq and Rajeev Gandhi. Because this will not be a conventional war but nuclear war. Possibly whole Pakistan might be destroyed in this war but Muslims will still be there, however after destruction of India, Hinduism will be vanished.”
> think about it !


As I gave response to your fellow Pakistanis.
The using of nasr will do MAD on your own land.
Which will start nuclear war if you try use missiles to bomb Indian cities they will have to pass through our BMD which is absent in case of Pakistan and is an open field for indian nuke missiles.
And you will face nuke missiles from three route simultaneously from water, air, and land.
Which is seriously missing in Pakistan capability to fire from water.
So you are sure to get annihilated if you think of starting nuclear war.
So think twice before going nuclear.


----------



## NIA

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> Nasr is a battlefield nuclear weapon to use against aggressive force with in our Border to avoid International outcry what its make Indian nightmare that A colonel or brigadier can decide the fate of thousand Indian soldiers.


Nuclear attack on Indian trops....Your single attack can decide existence of pakistan on world map.


----------



## AL-Nasr

sumoto read it again and again ...if you wana start then start and let see who will vanished 
i quote you again

"when president ZIA-ul-HAq said ” Mr. Rajeev you want to attack Pakistan, do it. But keep in mind after this war World will forget Hilaku Khan and Changees Khan and will remember only Zia-ul-Haq and Rajeev Gandhi. Because this will not be a conventional war but nuclear war. Possibly whole Pakistan might be destroyed in this war but Muslims will still be there, however after destruction of India, Hinduism will be vanished.”


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

NIA said:


> Nuclear attack on Indian trops....Your single attack can decide existence of pakistan on world map.


That you are saying what is our stance if your dirty force land one inch inside Pakistan we will start annihilating your cities, your forces will met Nasr and your big cities will be see our Shaheen and your military targets will be ruined by Babur, your airfield will be nuked by Ra'ad we will not spare a single missile in our inventory. And after that India might do what they can do.


----------



## Windjammer

It's rather entertaining when some Indian internet warriors comment on the range of Nasr missile.
There's a reason why it's called a battlefield missile.... and no, Pakistan wouldn't be using it within it's own territory, you don't need to be an expert to work out that if placed within 10Km of the border, it will strike targets up to 50 Kms inside enemy territory. While it may be nuclear tipped but it can also be deployed in conventional role armed with cluster type munitions to wreck havoc on armour and infantry columns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> Hahaha India don't have balls to attack Pakistan


Pakistan me esa kya hai jo india chahtha hai


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

NIA said:


> Pakistan me esa kya hai jo india chahtha hai


Indian ke pas Kashmir hey jo hum chahtey hien


----------



## NIA

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> That you are saying what is our stance if your dirty force land one inch inside Pakistan we will start annihilating your cities, your forces will met Nasr and your big cities will be see our Shaheen and your military targets will be ruined by Babur, your airfield will be nuked by Ra'ad we will not spare a single missile in our inventory. And after that India might do what they can do.


You are senior to me thats why I m speaking in respectable manner ,..other wise!!!
leave it..first bomb hell out of mumbai,new delhi which are under cover of BMD..once your Nukes get dettected you can't estimate how many nukes will enter your aerospace..
If u want to nuke east coast your nukes should cross over west border/coast before they reach east coast high evacutation will be done along with reply in which you guys can understand easily.
Nukes have became joke for pakistani keyboard warriors.


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

NIA said:


> You are senior to me thats why I m speaking in respectable manner ,..other wise!!!
> leave it..first bomb hell out of mumbai,new delhi which are under cover of BMD..once your Nukes get dettected you can't estimate how many nukes will enter your aerospace..
> If u want to nuke east coast your nukes should cross over west border/coast before they reach east coast high evacutation will be done along with reply in which you guys can understand easily.
> Nukes have became joke for pakistani keyboard warriors.


Ignorance is a blessing and you are the blessed one.


----------



## NIA

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> Indian ke pas Kashmir hey jo hum chahtey hien


You will give it to us like you did with siachen..And we are happy with what we have..
OMG u say india wants other part of kashmir..and tell me when india launched fullscale invantion of other kashmir???
Do you have knowledge about op grandslam?
Your forces were forced to change their stance from offensive to deffensive.



al_asad_al_mulk said:


> Ignorance is a blessing and you are the blessed one.


just have a look in mirror you will find another one big than me.

@Sarjen29 @GURU DUTT @third eye
Sir!! are pakistani nukes stealth one...I mean can we detect them with existing radars and awacs in our inventory???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mitro

Nasr is a bluff just like cold start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


Pakistan is surely going to deploy them close to the indian border-
Just like we are going to deploy our nukes close to the indian border-

the idea behind all this is simple- cold start and die or no start at all-
No mass gathering of troops or mechanized divisions near our border-


----------



## sumoto

AL-Nasr said:


> sumoto read it again and again ...if you wana start then start and let see who will vanished
> i quote you again
> 
> "when president ZIA-ul-HAq said ” Mr. Rajeev you want to attack Pakistan, do it. But keep in mind after this war World will forget Hilaku Khan and Changees Khan and will remember only Zia-ul-Haq and Rajeev Gandhi. Because this will not be a conventional war but nuclear war. Possibly whole Pakistan might be destroyed in this war but Muslims will still be there, however after destruction of India, Hinduism will be vanished.”


Lol no don't worry we will not get vanished because I am not going by just lip service and enthusiasm like you if you want to try you can try whenever you want to  because India will be waiting and also you will start the war because of your wet dream of Kashmir.
Just try.
Jars aao khushbu lagake kashmir me aisi khatirdaari karenge ki kabhi bhuloge nahi.


----------



## Sarjen29

NIA said:


> Sir!! are pakistani nukes stealth one...I mean can we detect them with existing radars and awacs in our inventory???



dude.. i'm just 26..

ya they can be detected with existing resources


----------



## sumoto

NIA said:


> Pakistan me esa kya hai jo india chahtha hai


Lol so if you want that than ask your gutless army to try and take it other than just crying. Why you always have to be such a cry baby.


----------



## NIA

sumoto said:


> Lol no don't worry we will not get vanished because I am not going by just lip service and enthusiasm like you if you want to try you can try whenever you want to  because India will be waiting and also you will start the war because of your wet dream of Kashmir.
> Just try.
> Jars aao khushbu lagake kashmir me aisi khatirdaari karenge ki kabhi bhuloge nahi.


Till now how many operations were taken by PA to take back / liberate it from yindoo baniyas??



sumoto said:


> Lol so if you want that than ask your gutless army to try and take it other than just crying. Why you always have to be such a cry baby.


hello what happen to you ?? is that was reply to me?



Sarjen29 said:


> dude.. i'm just 26..
> 
> ya they can be detected with existing resources


It means before they stuck mumbai / cross west coast to hit eastern cities, we can detect them and take action..I m right?


----------



## Sarjen29

JonAsad said:


> Pakistan is surely going to deploy them close to the indian border-
> Just like we are going to deploy our nukes close to the indian border-
> 
> the idea behind all this is simple- cold start and die or no start at all-
> No mass gathering of troops or mechanized divisions near our border-



you want to nuke our troops with tactical nukes which will give excuse for India to launch its nukes at pakistan.. pakistan will not have enough time to destroy whole india.

so you basically making a suicide


----------



## sumoto

NIA said:


> Till now how many operations were taken by PA to take back / liberate it from yindoo baniyas??
> 
> 
> hello what happen to you ?? is that was reply to me?


No.
Actually they tried every time in every war to take Kashmir but every time they got stuffed by dark yindoo baniya Indian army.
So much for being a martial race.


----------



## NIA

sumoto said:


> No.
> Actually they tried every time in every war to take Kashmir but every time they got stuffed by dark yindoo baniya Indian army.
> So much for being a martial race.


Look at those statements by key board warriors......I think PA is not fool to launch nukes on other troops who are very close to border and may get inside their territory


----------



## Pomegranate

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


*Bongyaaa mat maraaa karoooo fact pe bat kya karooo yeh tumhari gali ki nukkar nhi hai jaha par yeh kam karogay *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sarjen29

NIA said:


> It means before they stuck mumbai / cross west coast to hit eastern cities, we can detect them and take action..I m right?



Ya... In a war time both countries nukes wil be put on ready. If Pakistan launches a ballistic missile at India, then India will launch its missiles. we've no first use policy but that doesn't mean we'll wait for the missiles to fall and check if it was nuke mounted or conventional one. That's why in a war no one will use ballistic missile unless they want to nuke someone

We've BMD which can shoot down some of the missiles that give us a chance to live, also India is big Pakistan doesn't have the capability to destroy Entire India or have the capablity to launch its entire nukes at once, So we've a greater chance than them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AL-Nasr

Dear
The vulture and the eagle soar
In the same air, but in worlds apart.........
let the war begin.... in-sha ALLAH at lal qila Pakistan flag will be rise soon ...in your life Dear....


----------



## GURU DUTT

NIA said:


> You will give it to us like you did with siachen..And we are happy with what we have..
> OMG u say india wants other part of kashmir..and tell me when india launched fullscale invantion of other kashmir???
> Do you have knowledge about op grandslam?
> Your forces were forced to change their stance from offensive to deffensive.
> 
> 
> just have a look in mirror you will find another one big than me.
> 
> @Sarjen29 @GURU DUTT @third eye
> Sir!! are pakistani nukes stealth one...I mean can we detect them with existing radars and awacs in our inventory???


to my knowledge neukes (their radioative signature)can be detected by powerfull sensors on spy sats which are in posession of israel , USA & Russia right now and all three nations are helping /sharing there data on such matters with us but its too shady to talk about 

as for pakistan wanting peace with india and threatning us well the fact every party involved knows that pakistan is in no postion to force india agree to theri terms on peace and they have to take what india offers on peace but what they want in return of so called "peace" is not on offer


----------



## NIA

AL-Nasr said:


> Dear
> The vulture and the eagle soar
> In the same air, but in worlds apart.........
> let the war begin.... in-sha ALLAH at* lal qila Pakistan flag will be rise soon* ...in your life Dear....


Oh realy then make sure that indian flag doesn't rise on pakistan Army GHQ, Karachi assembly
and pakistan strategic buildings and finaly PMO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

JonAsad said:


> Pakistan is surely going to deploy them close to the indian border-
> Just like we are going to deploy our nukes close to the indian border-
> 
> the idea behind all this is simple- cold start and die or no start at all-
> No mass gathering of troops or mechanized divisions near our border-


salaam jonbhai ...  

but there are many other options which will yet again force your nation to start another war on india 

as for nasr well we now have many layers of detection , command and control and preventive missile shields to welcome pakistan armies inevitable response but question is that pakistan has what it takes to stop the fire if you start it


----------



## AL-Nasr

NIA this is about Indian Army " Pakistanis & their leadership know more about indian army , indian politics than even what Indian people understand.n the letter, COAS Gen. V.K. Singh warns that the military is obsolete and unfit to go to war. The government is furious about the leak.


----------



## GURU DUTT

NIA said:


> Oh realy then make sure that indian flag doesn't rise on pakistan Army GHQ, Karachi assembly
> and pakistan strategic buildings and finaly PMO


indian tricolour will onli fly on those building if they still exist after the dust settels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AL-Nasr

GHQ is your dream just come near to Hafiz saeed ...then go to GHQ ...if you have Legs


----------



## GURU DUTT

AL-Nasr said:


> NIA this is about Indian Army " Pakistanis & their leadership know more about indian army , indian politics than even what Indian people understand.n the letter, COAS Gen. V.K. Singh warns that the military is obsolete and unfit to go to war. The government is furious about the leak.


once again looks like pakistani hub bul watns have identified a new truck ki batti to run after yet again 



AL-Nasr said:


> GHQ is your dream just come near to Hafiz saeed ...then go to GHQ ...if you have Legs


well we dont need to go and get exposed when your very own "strategick assets" are doing a good job for us


----------



## sumoto

NIA said:


> Look at those statements by key board warriors......I think PA is not fool to launch nukes on other troops who are very close to border and may get inside their territory


Ignore them if you want to know what will happen to pakistan in nuclear war then go on YouTube and listen to hassan nisar on this topic you will come to know about it.
These keyboard warriors act like if they have everything in their hands.
Actually they will use it but that will be termed as MAD because they will end up destroying their own land and which will give India a chance to retaliate through three way simultaneously which is missing in terms of Pakistan.
But at last I will say.
All hail atmi supa lowa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

It seems like they are many articles of Pakistan showing off about having nuclear bombs, while they are not as many coming from India.

Well I guess, when the economy is small, it is kind of a good feel factor for Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

GURU DUTT said:


> salaam jonbhai ...
> 
> but there are many other options which will yet again force your nation to start another war on india
> 
> as for nasr well we now have many layers of detection , command and control and preventive missile shields to welcome pakistan armies inevitable response but question is that pakistan has what it takes to stop the fire if you start it



Guru bhai- namastayyyy-

Bhai the whole purpose of Nasr is to create a deterrent- its the same as nuclear deterrent-

The threat of your brahmos cant do this- your su30s cant do this- your mighty navy cant do this-

Just a small nuclear tipped Nasr can do it- -

I hope you understand- -



Sarjen29 said:


> you want to nuke our troops with tactical nukes which will give excuse for India to launch its nukes at pakistan.. pakistan will not have enough time to destroy whole india.
> 
> so you basically making a suicide



Lol- do you want your troops to get nuked by Nasr?-
its simple- dont gather near with the intention to cross the border-
thats the whole purpose- fear = second thoughts = anhillation -


----------



## GURU DUTT

JonAsad said:


> Guru bhai- nastayyyy-
> 
> Bhai the whole purpose of Nasr is to create a deterrent- its the same as nuclear deterrent-
> 
> The threat of your brahmos cant do this- your su30s cant do this- your mighty navy cant do this-
> 
> Just a small nuclear tipped Nasr can do it- -
> 
> I hope you understand- -


well the main aim of amy wepon is to force your enemy to think twice before attacking you or your interests but off late we dont need to strike fear im pakistani establishment and nation by- flashing owr wepons a mere quote/jibe by NaMo, Ajit Doval and MP are doing much much more than we ever wanted  

kuch baat samjh me aayyee ki nahi jonbhai


----------



## NIA

AL-Nasr said:


> GHQ is your dream just come near to Hafiz saeed ...then go to GHQ ...if you have Legs


Its same for you when it comes to lal qilla....oh forget lal qilla just beat hell out of troops in kashmir then troll.
A humble request *open a jokes thread and post your crappy jokes there , they are not worth for a smile.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

GURU DUTT said:


> well the main aim of amy wepon is to force your enemy to think twice before attacking you or your interests but off late we dont need to strike fear im pakistani establishment and nation by- flashing owr wepons a mere quote/jibe by NaMo, Ajit Doval and MP are doing much much more than we ever wanted
> 
> kuch baat samjh me aayyee ki nahi jonbhai



Oh please. An "ISI camel" can force the entire Indian establishment to scream in terror. The populace goes nuts as Brahmins and Dalits alike drop to the ground and roll around in their own defecation to camouflage themselves from ISI pigeons ready to neutralize the entire country. Sometimes "illiterate Punjabi Madrassa students" can infiltrate shupa pawa's borders. When this happens, 6 or 7 of shupa pawa's security forces collapse with a series of violent farts before getting filled up with lead. We don't find Ajit Doval scary. Heck, we don't find your Brahmin-Aryan rulers/overlords scary. Sure they're tall and fair-skinned, but that doesn't matter to us. Those kind of things scare the natives of India as they are short and dark (like mud, you could say). The only reason there is an uproar is because their foolish statements show the true side of the Indian government. Sure, your Brahmin overlords can pretend to be a cute, farting dark-skinned Dalit babies, but we know what they really are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sarjen29

JonAsad said:


> Lol- do you want your troops to get nuked by Nasr?-
> its simple- dont gather near with the intention to cross the border-
> thats the whole purpose- fear = second thoughts = anhillation -



you don't make any sense


----------



## Imran Khan

same old bla bla bla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sumoto

JonAsad said:


> Lol- do you want your troops to get nuked by Nasr?-
> its simple- dont gather near with the intention to cross the border-
> thats the whole purpose- fear = second thoughts = anhillation -


Lol we will be waiting for your army to start a war and when our army will enter we will be waiting for your government to use nuclear supa dupa nasr and when that happens I will be happy to see pakistan getting nuked from three parameters and get annihilated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Hiptullha said:


> Oh please. An "ISI camel" can force the entire Indian establishment to scream in terror. The populace goes nuts as Brahmins and Dalits alike drop to the ground and roll around in their own defecation to camouflage themselves from ISI pigeons ready to neutralize the entire country. Sometimes "illiterate Punjabi Madrassa students" can infiltrate shupa pawa's borders. When this happens, 6 or 7 of shupa pawa's security forces collapse with a series of violent farts before getting filled up with lead. We don't find Ajit Doval scary. Heck, we don't find your Brahmin-Aryan rulers/overlords scary. Sure they're tall and fair-skinned, but that doesn't matter to us. Those kind of things scare the natives of India as they are short and dark (like mud, you could say). The only reason there is an uproar is because their foolish statements show the true side of the Indian government. Sure, your Brahmin overlords can pretend to be a cute, farting dark-skinned Dalit babies, but we know what they really are.


so your trying to caress your ego and desparation against india by talking about caste system which is almost dead in india 

janab looks like you never came to india unlike pakistan where you still call a sweeper a bhangi or a cobller a mochi or a hairdresser a nai we in india cant do this as its a punishable , non bailable criminal offence and you still dream of dalits bieng mistreated when here we are talikng about pakistani making wepons to neuk its own terriotory as they know there is no way they can stop indian armed forces jaggurnaut if it ever gets started ..... so much for off topic and hub bul watan remarks by you


----------



## Force-India

Sarjen29 said:


> we've no first use policy



If i am not wrong,no first use policy is only against states which don't have nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pomegranate

Sarjen29 said:


> Ya... In a war time both countries nukes wil be put on ready. If Pakistan launches a ballistic missile at India, then India will launch its missiles. we've no first use policy but that doesn't mean we'll wait for the missiles to fall and check if it was nuke mounted or conventional one. That's why in a war no one will use ballistic missile unless they want to nuke someone
> 
> We've BMD which can shoot down some of the missiles that give us a chance to live, also India is big Pakistan doesn't have the capability to destroy Entire India or have the capablity to launch its entire nukes at once, So we've a greater chance than them.


You would live the rest of your life under the fear of Pakistan ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sarjen29

Force-India said:


> If i am not wrong,no first use policy is only against states which don't have nukes.



Actually no first use policy... but some brought this idea of using No first use against Non-Nuke state.. still its debatable, but the book only holds no first use


----------



## GURU DUTT

Pomegranate said:


> You would live the rest of your life under the fear of Pakistan ....


haainn  

im so scared


----------



## Sarjen29

Pomegranate said:


> You would live the rest of your life under the fear of Pakistan ....



Yes.. and i'm running now.

FYI its the fear of Indian Military power let Pakistan optioned to use Nukes first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TimeTraveller

All Members please calm down and see this video......






And "_HEAL THE WORLD_"
.............................................................................


----------



## Mo12

GURU DUTT said:


> so your trying to caress your ego and desparation against india by talking about caste system which is almost dead in india
> 
> janab looks like you never came to india unlike pakistan where you still call a sweeper a bhangi or a cobller a mochi or a hairdresser a nai we in india cant do this as its a punishable , non bailable criminal offence and you still dream of dalits bieng mistreated when here we are talikng about pakistani making wepons to neuk its own terriotory as they know there is no way they can stop indian armed forces jaggurnaut if it ever gets started ..... so much for off topic and hub bul watan remarks by you



Guess it depends on how good the system is.

It is produced by India with Israel help, but do we have enough protection even if Pakistan sends 100 missiles to India?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Nuclear weapons are a deterrent and will not be used.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Nuclear weapons are a deterrent and will not be used.


thanks and Good night sirji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Usama78

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


The f*ck man? Did u even read the post?
Khair khusre wali lawn ap ki hui


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


Yeah we use them on shab e barat . as a firecracker.


----------



## danger007

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> Yeah we use them on shab e barat . as a firecracker.




you earned cookie for this post..



JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> Yeah we use them on shab e barat . as a firecracker.




you earned cookie for this post..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AL-Nasr

we Muslim preparing for Our Ghazwa hind ....... So See u there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

AL-Nasr said:


> we Muslim preparing for Our Ghazwa hind ....... So See u there


All the best for you...what if you guys get nice beating from yindoo baniya army and title gets changed as "ghazwa e pakistan"..Where you will hide your head??


----------



## AL-Nasr

Dear
Muslim didn't get fear from death...he face the death with smile...see the History of Pakistani migration who migrate from india,remember the 65 war...you cant face the TAKBEER...then how you will face the Muslim ?
Ask to your army jawans ...when muslim say Takbeer in loud they shivering like a weaker....


----------



## Sarjen29

AL-Nasr said:


> Dear
> Muslim didn't get fear from death...he face the death with smile...see the History of Pakistani migration who migrate from india,remember the 65 war...you cant face the TAKBEER...then how you will face the Muslim ?
> Ask to your army jawans ...when muslim say Takbeer in loud they shivering like a weaker....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Launch those Nasr missiles now !!!


----------



## NIA

AL-Nasr said:


> Dear
> Muslim didn't get fear from death...he face the death with smile...see the History of Pakistani migration who migrate from india,remember the 65 war..*.you cant face the TAKBEER...then how you will face the Muslim ?
> Ask to your army jawans ...when muslim say Takbeer in loud they shivering like a weaker*....



Then why did PA surrenders to black yindoo army during 1971?
What happen to your bravado sentence 1 pakistani= 10 baniyas?
90,000 men...hmm.
90,000 X10=900000
You should have started ghazwa e hind .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

GURU DUTT said:


> well the main aim of amy wepon is to force your enemy to think twice before attacking you or your interests but off late we dont need to strike fear im pakistani establishment and nation by- flashing owr wepons a mere quote/jibe by *NaMo, Ajit Doval and MP are doing much much more than we ever wanted *
> 
> kuch baat samjh me aayyee ki nahi jonbhai



Lol like what?-
Let me ask again like what?-
Dont give me the fan boy mumbo jumbo- talk facts- what has they accomplished that is different to what your the congrassi leaders have- if any that is-



Sarjen29 said:


> you don't make any sense


Yeah ofcourse- if i talk about nuking india to oblivion that will make sense- 
So lets make sense- Nasr gona destroy any thing that gona cross our border-


----------



## nForce

JonAsad said:


> Lol like what?-
> Let me ask again like what?-
> Dont give me the fan boy mumbo jumbo- talk facts- what has they accomplished that is different to what your the congrassi leaders have- if any that is-


I don't know what is the context here, but investments have substantially increased, so is the growth rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

sumoto said:


> Lol we will be waiting for your army to start a war and when our army will enter we will be waiting for your government to use nuclear supa dupa nasr and when that happens I will be happy to see pakistan getting nuked from three parameters and get annihilated.



If we start a war and enter you we wont be needing any Nasr ain't it dumbo-


----------



## NIA

JonAsad said:


> So lets make sense- *Nasr gona destroy any thing that gona cross our border*-


Even birds?
Wow What a technology pak has...
Destroying a bird


----------



## JonAsad

nForce said:


> I don't know what is the context here, but investments have substantially increased, so is the growth rate.


Good for you then- nothing to do with Pakistan- i will let Mr Guru explain what he thinks-


----------



## NIA

JonAsad said:


> If we start a war and enter you we wont be needing any Nasr ain't it dumbo-


You have started many wars and you know the result

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

NIA said:


> Even birds?
> Wow What a technology pak has...
> Destroying a bird


Hay ram ram ram-
If nuclear tipped nasr is lauched and it hit india forget birds even cockroaches wont survive--


----------



## NIA

JonAsad said:


> Hay ram ram ram-
> If nuclear tipped nasr is lauched and it hit india forget birds even cockroaches wont survive--


cockroaches does survive nuclear explosion
www.discovery.com/tv-shows/.../*cockroaches*-*survive*-*nuclear*-*explosion*/


----------



## JonAsad

NIA said:


> You have started many wars and you know the result


You dont get it dont you-
With the great Nasr on our side there wont be any more wars-


----------



## NIA

JonAsad said:


> Hay ram ram ram-
> If nuclear tipped nasr is lauched and it hit india forget birds even cockroaches wont survive--


IF nasr tuoches india even you won't be able sit freely where you are.



JonAsad said:


> You dont get it dont you-
> With the great Nasr on our side there wont be any more wars-


With ABM we have chance of survival


----------



## JonAsad

NIA said:


> cockroaches does survive nuclear explosion
> www.discovery.com/tv-shows/.../*cockroaches*-*survive*-*nuclear*-*explosion*/


I know that- i made cockroaches reference for a reason-

Let me say that again- Our great Nasr will even kil indian cockroaches-



NIA said:


> IF nasr tuoches india even you won't be able sit freely where you are.



If indians dare cross our borders- Nasr touchay hi touchay- 



NIA said:


> With ABM we have chance of survival


No problem we have extra warheads to spare- you wont survive-


----------



## NIA

JonAsad said:


> I know that- i made cockroaches reference for a reason-
> 
> Let me say that again- Our great Nasr will even kil indian cockroaches-
> 
> 
> 
> If indians dare cross our borders- Nasr touchay hi touchay-
> 
> 
> No problem we have extra warheads to spare- you wont survive-


hahaha yes yes i will warn baniya modi to have an eye on nasr...



JonAsad said:


> No problem we have extra warheads to spare- you wont survive-


We have extra ABM...we have money


----------



## JonAsad

NIA said:


> hahaha yes yes i will warn baniya modi to have an eye on nasr...



Modi already knows- -



NIA said:


> We have extra ABM...we have money



If Nasr is launched your ABM along with all your money gona burn to ashes--


----------



## NIA

JonAsad said:


> Modi already knows- -
> 
> 
> 
> If Nasr is launched your ABM along with all your money gona burn to ashes--


even your nasr.Oh i doubt to launch a nasr missile pakistan get money which grows on tree( made in china)?


----------



## ghauri05

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


Yeah,we will ask for your permission first..an application will be submitted to u


----------



## JonAsad

NIA said:


> even your nasr.Oh i doubt to launch a nasr missile pakistan get money which grows on tree( made in china)?


Btw technically ABM is useless against MRLS- and guess what Nasr is--

and guess what a salvo of nuclear tipped Nasr will become -


----------



## shah1398

Nasr is unofficially dubbed as death of Cold Start Doctrine and for same reasons Indian Military Attache to Pakistan was especially invited to watch the live firing of Nasr.


----------



## sau07

God Forbid if situation comes to launching of nukes than there will not be any mainland Pakistani surviving to do Gazwa e Hind.


----------



## Nefarious

It's funny how Indians think they'll survive a nuclear holocaust. Prob some vedic forcefield they haven't told the world about.

Thanks


----------



## sumoto

JonAsad said:


> If we start a war and enter you we wont be needing any Nasr ain't it dumbo-


Lol so you think your tiny armed forces will enter India.
Lol why didn't I think of that.


----------



## Goenitz

Sarjen29 said:


> If you think they'll use nuke during war you're the one day dreaming man.


ts more of neutron bomb... Peopel can easily inhabit the land where it was used... it gives no radiation fall out...


----------



## NIA

JonAsad said:


> Btw technically ABM is useless against MRLS- and guess what Nasr is--
> 
> and guess what a salvo of nuclear tipped Nasr will become -


I am crossing limits and don't want to get banned.
Conclusion: nasr is an advance tech missile can touch 5.9 mach which evade american ABM....even obama has sent CIA to investigate it and later on shuts down that mission in fear of ISI..
Hail pakistan scientist.......



Killuminati420 said:


> It's funny how Indians think they'll survive a nuclear holocaust. Prob some vedic forcefield they haven't told the world about.
> 
> Thanks


Its funny how pakis claim they will nuke india even their forces will refuse to launch even on request from NEW delhi


----------



## war&peace

Nasr is developed ground up with only one purpose and warhead in mind. It has to decimate the entire division with quick nuclear strike. It does not even have a conventional warhead. It has only nuclear war head. The message is loud and clear, just do not attempt any advancement towards our borders.


----------



## third eye

NIA said:


> Sir!! are pakistani nukes stealth one...I mean can we detect them with existing radars and awacs in our inventory???



More relevant than nukes is detection of their delivery systems. 

These can all be detected


----------



## JonAsad

sumoto said:


> Lol so you think your tiny armed forces will enter India.
> Lol why didn't I think of that.


size doesn not matter- -


----------



## war&peace

Some people are *so fanny* that they think a missile developed with so much effort will not be used....same people thought back in 1998 Pakistan will not test its nuclear weapons because of the pressure from west and USA. But it happened and Pakistan tested 6 nukes , just within a few days, and those were working nuclear warheads  unlike a crude experimental Indian device which was far from a warhead


----------



## AL-Nasr

When ISI caught indian army chief's secret conversation regarding indo-Pak border situation. From Manmohan Singh to Indian media everybody got in Panic..its a example check ur also DGMO statement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sarjen29 said:


> dude you're not making any sense, you opened a thread and you're starting to troll
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm, If ever its deployed during battles, its going to be without Nuke mounted and that too scare off the IA.. What makes you think they'll fire the nukes ??? do you think Pakistani establishment to be fool to start a nuke war that's going to end everyone???


I like the way you think
we are banking on your disbelief. 

best part is that these tactical nukes have turned your cold start into a frozen stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AL-Nasr

A meeting between then defence minister A.K. Antony and then Army chief General Bikram Singh on troop movement in Rajasthan and Jammu and Kashmir borders reached the Pakistan Army, which accordingly countered the Indian plan. 
The meeting between Antony and Bikram Singh took place on February 15, 2014, at 11am, lasting an hour. 

After the meeting, the Army chief briefed then director general military operation (DGMO) Lieutenant General Vinod Bhatia about the redeployment plan
It was noticed that within a few hours, the Pakistan Army had begun redeploying its troops to counter the Indian plan.

Alarm bells started ringing in the Indian Army about the shocking “leak”. The Army chief immediately informed the defence minister, who then briefed then prime minister Manmohan Singh. 

A meeting of the Army top brass was later held with Manmohan Singh, who visited the DGMO war room. The Army managed to identify the “mole”, who was a senior officer who had leaked the operational details to ISI. He was court-martialled.


----------



## Donatello

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.



As long as Indians behave like good people, no need to deploy anything.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Pakistan will use Nasr if necessary. Indians advancing will meet their fate. The beauty of Nasr is that it's not meant to target any infrastructure or civilian populations. This being said, this allows us to use as Nasr as many times as possible and yet India cannot respond with any of its nuclear arsenal. While they were making missiles with far ranges, we have been creating weapons we can actually use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nefarious

NIA said:


> Its funny how pakis claim they will nuke india even their forces will refuse to launch even on request from NEW delhi



See now that was just stupid. Indians, can you please take your retard back.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sumoto

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Pakistan will use Nasr if necessary. Indians advancing will meet their fate. The beauty of Nasr is that it's not meant to target any infrastructure or civilian populations. This being said, this allows us to use as Nasr as many times as possible and yet India cannot respond with any of its nuclear arsenal. While they were making missiles with far ranges, we have been creating weapons we can actually use.


Lol this is nice delusion that you can carry on with your super duper nasr and Indian will not retaliate.
Don't worry you can try that


----------



## Sipahi

That Bloody scientist urging Indian Govt. to make something like Nasr. Mind games.

However, all credit goes to our scientists for inventing a nightmare for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sumoto

JonAsad said:


> size doesn not matter- -


Lol just like 300.
Bhai tu 300 dekhna band karde.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein

try this one... i just nuked Islamabad... here is the proof... you can see affected area as well.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

sumoto said:


> Lol this is nice delusion that you can carry on with your super duper nasr and Indian will not retaliate.
> Don't worry you can try that


Lol I'm delusional? If u think India will retaliate using nuclear power then you're the one that's delusional. India doesn't have anything in its inventory like Nasr. If India responds with ballistic missiles it will draw international criticism to India which the world will not be able to ignore.


----------



## sumoto

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Lol I'm delusional? If u think India will retaliate using nuclear power then you're the one that's delusional. India doesn't have anything in its inventory like Nasr. If India responds with ballistic missiles it will draw international criticism to India which the world will not be able to ignore.


Lol don't wordy when our jawans will be targeted with nuclear tipled missiles which will lead to NAD and you will also end up damaging your own land so then India had the power to retaliate with same voice.
And others sitting in west will just enjoy Pakistan getting attacked.
First by your own missiles which you will use on your land and
Second when India will use ballistic missiles.
So just chill and take your pill.


----------



## VelocuR

danger007 said:


> NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein
> 
> try this one... i just nuked Islamabad... here is the proof... you can see affected area as well.
> View attachment 246303



Same goes to *New Delhi, India with 50 yields in Kilotons. *

Results is higher than Pakistan here. 

Estimated fatalities:
*204,670*
Estimated injuries:
*534,210*


----------



## danger007

VelocuR said:


> Same goes to *New Delhi, India with 50 yields in Kilotons. *
> 
> Results is higher than Pakistan here.
> 
> Estimated fatalities:
> *204,670*
> Estimated injuries:
> *534,210*



then i will air burst the nuke..a very good option for internet nuke boys...they can use variety of Nukes from USA, UK, RUSSIA etc too... there will be no air cover...no MAD option...


----------



## Irfan Baloch

danger007 said:


> then i will air burst the nuke..a very good option for internet nuke boys...they can use variety of Nukes from USA, UK, RUSSIA etc too... there will be no air cover...no MAD option...


stop eating daal please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Lol I'm delusional? If u think India will retaliate using nuclear power then you're the one that's delusional. India doesn't have anything in its inventory like Nasr. If India responds with ballistic missiles it will draw international criticism to India which the world will not be able to ignore.




wow great logic buddy, International critics will blame pakistan first... NASr have 60KM radius with max 5kt yield... the fallout will curse on both sides... if you use tactical or BM or whatever it is.. India will convert it into full scale war..do you think we will sit calm when you use a short range missile ???


----------



## VelocuR

danger007 said:


> then i will air burst the nuke..a very good option for internet nuke boys...they can use variety of Nukes from USA, UK, RUSSIA etc too... there will be no air cover...no MAD option...



LOL LOL, okay keep delusional yourself. 

Cheer, you win!


----------



## danger007

Irfan Baloch said:


> stop eating daal please



I just had non veg today... yesterday fish. 



VelocuR said:


> LOL LOL, okay keep delusional yourself.
> 
> Cheer, you win!



am just suggesting better option for nuke lovers... haha


----------



## nForce

They are again at it, nuking each other..This time they have graphs too..


----------



## danger007

nForce said:


> They are again at it, nuking each other..This time they have graphs too..



actually i am suggesting members to use this option to nuke each other...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

danger007 said:


> actually i am suggesting members to use this option to nuke each other...


very innovative and effective..can I have the link ? I will nuke South pole.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

sumoto said:


> Lol don't wordy when our jawans will be targeted with nuclear tipled missiles which will lead to NAD and you will also end up damaging your own land so then India had the power to retaliate with same voice.
> And others sitting in west will just enjoy Pakistan getting attacked.
> First by your own missiles which you will use on your land and
> Second when India will use ballistic missiles.
> So just chill and take your pill.


Yea damaging a desert isn't going to do anything. And India will be foolish to use ballistic missiles. You've lost it lol.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

danger007 said:


> wow great logic buddy, International critics will blame pakistan first... NASr have 60KM radius with max 5kt yield... the fallout will curse on both sides... if you use tactical or BM or whatever it is.. India will convert it into full scale war..do you think we will sit calm when you use a short range missile ???


You better sit calmly unless you want an *** whooping. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

WaLeEdK2 said:


> You better sit calmly unless you want an *** whooping. :p



aunty, what happened... i didn't get your logic..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

danger007 said:


> aunty, what happened... i didn't get your logic..


Of course you don't you're Indian... I wouldn't expect much from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

First I thought it was mosquito, now realized that Pakistanis are firing Nasr missiles.....damn..my feet are itching!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rain Man said:


> First I thought it was mosquito, now realized that Pakistanis are firing Nasr missiles.....damn..my feet are itching!



Thought that was aimed t your butt... Code word , Legs = butt.

P.S; Since when did you join the dark world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sumoto

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Yea damaging a desert isn't going to do anything. And India will be foolish to use ballistic missiles. You've lost it lol.


Lol okay then. You are entitled to your delusions.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Irfan Baloch said:


> stop eating daal please


bhai daal kay baad to sirf ghass bachtee hai !!!


----------



## Abdullah S.

Pakistan is only going to use tactical nuclear weapons on Indian army if it has acquired a significant chuck of its territory and despite repeated conventional attempts by Pakistan army it has not been able to recover that area back.

It is very very plausible that we're going to use nasr in such a scenario and the hogwash that Indian keep repeating that India will respond with an all out nuclear attack is just that; hogwash. International community is going to gang up on India to not use nukes and back the fuckk off from Pakistan after the use of nasr in Pakistani territory. It would serve as a warning sign to the entire world that shit is about to hit the fan so make an effort to stop it if you want to avoid a nuclear winter.


----------



## RealNapster

sumoto said:


> Lol *don't worry your nuclear missile will not prevent India to annihilate pakistan.*
> You can try whenever you want to start nuclear war.


please Leave me alive when you ""ANNIHILATE"" pakistan. Please. i Request you...


----------



## Rehan khan 1

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=725712724207581




video regarding naser and its war head for education.


----------



## GURU DUTT

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Launch those Nasr missiles now !!!


jaldi karro sirji


----------



## Rabia J

India has chosen to fight at sub-conventional level but evidence in this regard is not taken into account. In making such exaggerated claims, the authors tend to focus only on Pakistan’s reaction and not the triggers. The only lesson to draw here is to check sources and not believe everything written on a webpage. It is easier said than done. Pakistan reluctantly entered the nuclear fray due to repeated Indian provocations. Likewise, its decision to develop short-range-low yield (SRLY) nuclear weapons is not an initiative, rather a measured reaction to the Indian adoption of a dangerous nuclear doctrine to fight a limited war under Pakistan’s nuclear threshold. Islamabad looks at these SRLY weapons as deterrence stabilisers. It is up to the Indians take this capability into account and resist initiating a war with the ‘hope’ that Pakistan would not respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Rabia J said:


> India has chosen to fight at sub-conventional level but evidence in this regard is not taken into account. In making such exaggerated claims, the authors tend to focus only on Pakistan’s reaction and not the triggers. The only lesson to draw here is to check sources and not believe everything written on a webpage. It is easier said than done. Pakistan reluctantly entered the nuclear fray due to repeated Indian provocations. Likewise, its decision to develop short-range-low yield (SRLY) nuclear weapons is not an initiative, rather a measured reaction to the Indian adoption of a dangerous nuclear doctrine to fight a limited war under Pakistan’s nuclear threshold. Islamabad looks at these SRLY weapons as deterrence stabilisers. It is up to the Indians take this capability into account and resist initiating a war with the ‘hope’ that Pakistan would not respond.


Waoo Lady i believe your are not new here may be you joined again for another reason any ways nice detailed first post impressive.


----------



## MastanKhan

Abdullah S. said:


> Pakistan is only going to use tactical nuclear weapons on Indian army if it has acquired a significant chuck of its territory and despite repeated conventional attempts by Pakistan army it has not been able to recover that area back.
> .




Hi,

Welcome to the board. You never use nuc's in your territory---whomsoever has given you that information---has given you the wrong information.

They will be used on the opposing forces that are within 5 miles to 50 miles from our border---which mean if a phalanx of enemy troops breaks thru the critical quadrant---everything else coming in behind would be neutralized on the other side of the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Rabia J said:


> India has chosen to fight at sub-conventional level but evidence in this regard is not taken into account. In making such exaggerated claims, the authors tend to focus only on Pakistan’s reaction and not the triggers. The only lesson to draw here is to check sources and not believe everything written on a webpage. It is easier said than done. Pakistan reluctantly entered the nuclear fray due to repeated Indian provocations. Likewise, its decision to develop short-range-low yield (SRLY) nuclear weapons is not an initiative, rather a measured reaction to the Indian adoption of a dangerous nuclear doctrine to fight a limited war under Pakistan’s nuclear threshold. Islamabad looks at these SRLY weapons as deterrence stabilisers. It is up to the Indians take this capability into account and resist initiating a war with the ‘hope’ that Pakistan would not respond.


welcome to PDF

point is why will india initiate a war with pakistan when it can get its job done thru arm twisting pakistan thru many diffrent options and by using its influence on multinational power blocks 

thing is this NASR & use of tactikal neuces is baised on an assumtions as "when indian armoured columns will attack pakistani territorry" but point is why would we do that in the first place ?

these so called CSD & surgical strikes were in fact "truck ki batti" made and propogated to pakistani establishmnet wia there so called "assets in indian establishment" and pakistani establishment, media and a nation as whole dint dissapoint us and is still running after the shadows for more than a decade


----------



## SecularNationalist

No doubt this missile will be right into india,s a$$ the moment when they cross our border by one inch.And right after that thermonuclear heavy nuclear bombs will be dropped on delhi,mumbai and all big cities.There will be no tata,no birla no mandirs etc.And the economy they brag about will go into gutter .


----------



## CAPCORN

Nasr is simply meant to counter the Indian hostility and aggression which was embedded in Cold Start Doctrine. How can a sovereign nation state allow to make a limited attack on next door neighbor which is also a nuclear weapon state. Nasr meant to counter the Indian expansionist policy against Pakistan. Why India overlook its own speedily rise of nuclear stockpiles along it is up to missile proliferation as well. India tends to pose a severe damage strategic equilibrium of the region by its ambitious missile policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

Same old, Indian line Pakistani nukes are dangerous and Indian nukes are for fertilizing the flower gardens.



HariPrasad said:


> Wow What a dangerous missile of 60 KM range. It is really a game changer since no such missile exist in Asia. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

RoadRunner401 said:


> Indian nukes are for fertilizing the flowers gardens.



Yes Saffron mushroom flower.


----------



## GURU DUTT

SecularNationalist said:


> No doubt this missile will be right into india,s a$$ the moment when they cross our border by one inch.And right after that thermonuclear heavy nuclear bombs will be dropped on delhi,mumbai and all big cities.There will be no tata,no birla no mandirs etc.And the economy they brag about will go into gutter .


and we indians wont do anything and will wait to see the effect for your thermonuclear wepons   

good if all pakistanies beleave like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Cold start becomes Hot Stop when we tested and fielded Nasr missile.


----------



## RoadRunner401

GURU DUTT said:


> and we indians wont do anything and will wait to see the effect for your thermonuclear weapons
> 
> good if all Pakistanis behave like that




I am a victim, article is written by and Indian scientist and not a Pakistani. 

Even if Pakistan didn't have nukes India's own nukes launched at Pakistan would have taken great parts of India out too . So, I ask you what exactly are you bragging about ?


----------



## GURU DUTT

RoadRunner401 said:


> I am a victim, article is written by and Indian scientist and not a Pakistani.
> 
> Even if Pakistan didn't have nukes India's own nukes launched at Pakistan would have taken great parts of India out too . So, I ask you what exactly are you bragging about ?


you sir dint get the "meaning/logic" behind indian sientist recent statements regarding NASR and tactical neucs as most dangarous devlopment

let me tell you sir in simple words

the logic behind NASR & its use and wepons intended to be used on it and under what circumstances is all based on "paranoia & assumptions" that "IF india initiates CSD" and NASR would be used "on indian armoured columns inside pakistani territorry" or the indo pakistan border

tell me if even a single such neuclear explosion happens will india keep its hands tied behind its back ?

wont india also launch whtever it has got against those who neuced indian terriotorry ?

what about the neulear fallowt even if its a very low yield device ?

thing is all this news CSD & surgical strikes were delliberatelli spread by indian establishmnet to/wia "pakistani establishments assets in indian establishment" rest to keep pakistani nation , media and establishment preoccupied so they never use WMDs in any such situation/major terror attack rest keep speculating


----------



## RoadRunner401

GURU DUTT said:


> you sir dint get the "meaning/logic" behind indian sientist recent statements regarding NASR and tactical neucs as most dangarous devlopment
> 
> let me tell you sir in simple words
> 
> the logic behind NASR & its use and wepons intended to be used on it and under what circumstances is all based on "paranoia & assumptions" that "IF india initiates CSD" and NASR would be used "on indian armoured columns inside pakistani territorry" or the indo pakistan border
> 
> tell me if even a single such neuclear explosion happens will india keep its hands tied behind its back ?
> 
> wont india also launch whtever it has got against those who neuced indian terriotorry ?
> 
> what about the neulear fallowt even if its a very low yield device ?
> 
> thing is all this news CSD & surgical strikes were delliberatelli spread by indian establishmnet to/wia "pakistani establishments assets in indian establishment" rest to keep pakistani nation , media and establishment preoccupied so they never use WMDs in any such situation/major terror attack rest keep speculating



Regardless who fires first, nukes fired from either side will destroy both nations killing millions and make survivors glow in the dark for next 10,000 years.


----------



## GURU DUTT

RoadRunner401 said:


> Regardless who fires first, nukes fired from either side will destroy both nations killing millions and make survivors glow in the dark for next 10,000 years.


ya thats true and thats why neukes are called "detterents" but some hub bul watan pakistanies think neuces are some kind of aatishbaazi to scare indians but its encouraging to see there are some same and level headed hub bul watan pakistanies in pakistan these days


----------



## Dalit

Good to see them Indians fearing our assets. *Keep researching and developing Pakistan.*


----------



## GURU DUTT

Dalit said:


> Good to see them Indians fearing our assets. *Keep researching and developing Pakistan.*














these assets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdullah S.

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the board. You never use nuc's in your territory---whomsoever has given you that information---has given you the wrong information.
> 
> They will be used on the opposing forces that are within 5 miles to 50 miles from our border---which mean if a phalanx of enemy troops breaks thru the critical quadrant---everything else coming in behind would be neutralized on the other side of the border.


If what you're saying is true then what is the need for a conventional army anymore other than for glorified police operations inside the country? Why are we constantly upgrading our conventional forces to match India? Why are we going for new versions of AlKhalid's and 155 mm artillery among other things?

In my opinion the reason is clear; we intend to fight a conventional battle as long as we can and in case that doesn't work out too well for us then Nasr will come into play. A tactical nuke like Nasr, which is most probably a neutron bomb design, will leave most of the infrastructure intact and would obliterate enemy forces without leaving lethal amounts of radiation behind. I can well imagine a scenario where Indians make a beeline for Lahore and despite our best conventional efforts they reach inside 10-15 km of Pakistani territory, then all hell would break loose on the Indians columns in the form of Nasr. *In this scenario even after using tactical nukes the world would not be able to condemn us because we would have used tactical nukes on the attacking army inside our own borders for defensive purposes. The entire blame of this catastrophe would fall on India.*

Now seeing as Nasr is a tactical nuke, throwing Nasr on the enemy won't mean that the battle is over. I mean Indians are not that stupid that they would barge into Pakistan in huge numbers in closely packed formations to become target practice for Nasr. They would at most have 10-20 tanks in a 1 mile radius to avoid the lethal effects of Nasr on their entire attacking force. The same tactic was adopted by the Warsaw Pact after the development of tactical nuke by the US. See here:

_"Indeed, a large-scale Warsaw Pact invasion would have involved something like 20,000 tanks. And those tanks would not be conveniently deployed in closely-packed formations. Surveillance of Warsaw Pact field exercises suggested that no more than 10 to 20 tanks would likely be within the effective area of a single weapon. Western forces, therefore, would have to detonate hundreds of neutron bombs."_

I cant post the link because I need 29 posts for that but the above has been taken from a US report on tactical nukes.

Would we have 100s of Nasr to be fired upon the attacking force? Can you imagine us dropping a cumulative of 100kt of nuclear weapons on the advancing Indian forces in the form of tactical nukes? I don't think so. I think at the end there would have to be a conventional fight to keep the enemy at bay even after tactical nukes have been used. *So in essence I think even the tactical nukes would be more of a scare tactic and a warning shot for the entire world to jump in and end the Indian madness before it finds itself in a nuclear winter.*

I guess I've answered my own question in this reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andy Sandy

The imbalance created between India and Pakistan due to the Indo-U.S nuclear agreement, coupled with their strategic partnership with the U.S. in various technological and scientific fields, has created a new security situation in South Asia. Pakistan has limited economic strength and military capabilities compared to its historical rival. The asymmetric nature of their conventional and non-conventional military forces has created a disparity in their strategic relationship. Moreover during the past decade and a half, Indian policymakers, along with its military leadership, have devised a new strategy that envisions and enables a limited war by conducting surgical strikes on Pakistan. Induction of NASR missile is to restrict Indian military adventurism. Cold Start doctrine is not only a triggering factor for Pakistan's tactical nuclear move but also a provocative threat which will keep Pakistan on its heels irrespective of Indian lame justifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Gauss said:


> I am 100% sure that Pakistan will denuclearize before we reach the halfway mark in this century. Lilliputians cant keep Gulliver indefinitely.


Hi, 

Is that a mental masturbation or a genuine understanding based around facts and figures ?


----------



## Paksanity

I'm amazed by some of our Indian comments here. I mean CSD was fake campaign just to trick our policy makers?? Give me break here, will ya? Our policy makers are so naive, you mean to tell, that they can't figure out security threats and formulate response themselves but they are good enough to keep India at bay with 7 time lesser defence budget!!

Pakistan policy has been to deter aggression from India. First line of that policy is international politics and diplomacy. Second is conventional forces. Third WAS strategic nuclear weapons which now have been moved to fourth place with tactical nukes (Nasr) coming in third place.

Now before we discuss how useful or useless Nasr is, an important question needs to be asked; was their nuclear parity between Ind-Pak before Nasr appeared on scene? Answer is yes. Pakistan's nuclear assets were enough to deter an Indian agression (please recall 1999). So whether India responds to whatever after Nasr, it doesn't change much. Pakistan will respond with equal nuclear force. Nasr didn't come at the expense of strategic deterrent. It came as a mean to stop Pakistan from going that way as a first option. That option remains nevertheless. Should India choose to go nuclear all out after Nasr, so shall we, but this time with a bit higher moral ground. For someone not aware of shame and blame of being first to use nuclear devices on cities with innocent citizens, please read up more on subject. Nasr is what it is, like all other tools to defend and secure a nation. First a deterrent then a measured response against aggression and lastly a tool to reveal India's bullying face to its neighbours, should it come to that. If India uses nukes on *cities* of Pakistan in response to *tactical* nukes on *aggressing* Indian forces *inside *Pakistan territory, not only will it get equal response on its cities, it will also loose its chance to win any sympathy by branding Pakistan an aggressor. So there is that. Suck it up and move on. 

There is enough evidence of that recently. Remember that macho speeches by Modi? If a single terrorist attack in India and we will do this and that? Well, here we have it and Indian response is?? Don't get me started on that. It is easy to bash Pakistan in election rallies but once you are in office reality hits you, hits you hard. And then you are back to proxies and economic strangulation of your neighbour. 

I hope one of these days, an Indian politician comes clean to their public, at the expense of next election, and tell No sir, we can't overwhelm Pakistan without destroying our own country so let's move towards resolving our issues. Nuclear armed close neighbours just can't afford war. Price is too horrific, too terrible to pay. And I hope Nasr will play it's part what it was designed to do; to stop an aggression through fear and not be actually used. 

P.S. And thank you India for your role in 1971. While it hurts emotionally, in your short term plan lied our long term sovereignty and freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sumoto

RealNapster said:


> please Leave me alive when you ""ANNIHILATE"" pakistan. Please. i Request you...


And please I request you not to fire your super duper NASRRRRRR.


----------



## MastanKhan

Abdullah S. said:


> If what you're saying is true then what is the need for a conventional army anymore other than for glorified police operations inside the country? Why are we constantly upgrading our conventional forces to match India? Why are we going for new versions of AlKhalid's and 155 mm artillery among other things?
> 
> In my opinion the reason is clear; we intend to fight a conventional battle as long as we can and in case that doesn't work out too well for us then Nasr will come into play. A tactical nuke like Nasr, which is most probably a neutron bomb design, will leave most of the infrastructure intact and would obliterate enemy forces without leaving lethal amounts of radiation behind. I can well imagine a scenario where Indians make a beeline for Lahore and despite our best conventional efforts they reach inside 10-15 km of Pakistani territory, then all hell would break loose on the Indians columns in the form of Nasr. *In this scenario even after using tactical nukes the world would not be able to condemn us because we would have used tactical nukes on the attacking army inside our own borders for defensive purposes. The entire blame of this catastrophe would fall on India.*
> 
> Now seeing as Nasr is a tactical nuke, throwing Nasr on the enemy won't mean that the battle is over. I mean Indians are not that stupid that they would barge into Pakistan in huge numbers in closely packed formations to become target practice for Nasr. They would at most have 10-20 tanks in a 1 mile radius to avoid the lethal effects of Nasr on their entire attacking force. The same tactic was adopted by the Warsaw Pact after the development of tactical nuke by the US. See here:
> 
> _"Indeed, a large-scale Warsaw Pact invasion would have involved something like 20,000 tanks. And those tanks would not be conveniently deployed in closely-packed formations. Surveillance of Warsaw Pact field exercises suggested that no more than 10 to 20 tanks would likely be within the effective area of a single weapon. Western forces, therefore, would have to detonate hundreds of neutron bombs."_
> 
> I cant post the link because I need 29 posts for that but the above has been taken from a US report on tactical nukes.
> 
> Would we have 100s of Nasr to be fired upon the attacking force? Can you imagine us dropping a cumulative of 100kt of nuclear weapons on the advancing Indian forces in the form of tactical nukes? I don't think so. I think at the end there would have to be a conventional fight to keep the enemy at bay even after tactical nukes have been used. *So in essence I think even the tactical nukes would be more of a scare tactic and a warning shot for the entire world to jump in and end the Indian madness before it finds itself in a nuclear winter.*
> 
> I guess I've answered my own question in this reply.



Hi,

The word 'conventional' explains it all---. It is war---. You are going to try the weapons as seen fit in that theatre of war where you might think you have critical issues.

And yes you have answered your own question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

GURU DUTT said:


> and we indians wont do anything and will wait to see the effect for your thermonuclear wepons
> 
> good if all pakistanies beleave like that


That will be too late for you .Keep that little one in your pants that,s what our threats are all about.
And how many times i have to tell you take some English classes ,that won,t make you any less of a troll.


----------



## Gauss

salarsikander said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is that a mental masturbation or a genuine understanding based around facts and figures ?


you failed to take the hint. you need to work on your mental sharpness.
Pakistan doesnt have the stature in international community to carry nuclear weapons.


----------



## salarsikander

Gauss said:


> you failed to take the hint. you need to work on your mental sharpness.
> Pakistan doesnt have the stature in international community to carry nuclear weapons.


Hi, 

So does Invaders of Palestine and every other country that has not signed NPT. 

In case you didnt know, Pakistan is RECOGNIZED as Nuclear armed state !


----------



## airmarshal

'If India loses patience.....' OMG I m so scared!

This coming from educated Indians depicts their bias, frustration and most of all not accepting Pakistan even after 70 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

HariPrasad said:


> Wow What a dangerous missile of 60 KM range. It is really a game changer since no such missile exist in Asia. LOL.



Do you usually try to think before you post crap? I've had this issue with you before. None of your comments make sense or are related to the issue. Are you more knowledgeable and smarter than your scientists and sr. leadership from the original post? Do you have a clue about the purpose of this "60" KM missile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Nasr will most probably be used for dropping dirty bombs. Tiny miniaturize nuclear bomb enough to destroy a militarily/air force base if you raise its range. Also other possible target includes fast moving brigade and tanks will be sitting ducks for it. Nasr is not a missile to destroy entire city. Its doesn't have that capability nor it has been designed to do so.


----------



## paki_prince

indians shitting it now


----------



## FunkyGen

GURU DUTT said:


> barri achhi baat hai to kya apke tank aur fighter jets time pe bana lene se apke mulk me ho rahi dehshatgardi aur bijli ka bohran khatam ho gaya
> 
> waise sacch sachhi batana appne apne mulk me ek 100cc motorcycle engine bhi banaya hai kabhi


Janab batein karna asaan hai kaam nai aur humare haan masail hain magar ab ja ke hal ho rhe hain...

Tank aur missile tab ke liye jab hum pe hamla ho ga ya uska jawaz paida kiye jaye ga tab dekhein ge... aur btw tejas kaisa he apka?


----------



## HariPrasad

Viper0011. said:


> Do you usually try to think before you post crap? I've had this issue with you before. None of your comments make sense or are related to the issue. Are you more knowledgeable and smarter than your scientists and sr. leadership from the original post? Do you have a clue about the purpose of this "60" KM missile?



What is there in your post except absuing me. You are a third rate idiot who think that he is very wise. Counter my argument logic and stay away from personal attack.


----------



## Peace seeker

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.


Ahhhh......
looks like somebody is dreaming yet...........


----------



## GURU DUTT

FunkyGen said:


> Janab batein karna asaan hai kaam nai aur humare haan masail hain magar ab ja ke hal ho rhe hain...
> 
> Tank aur missile tab ke liye jab hum pe hamla ho ga ya uska jawaz paida kiye jaye ga tab dekhein ge... aur btw tejas kaisa he apka?


janab tejas ki chinta aap na karen no matter what pakistani hub bul watans or some false flagging fratriots think point is tejas will be the point defnce fighter of IAF/home land security and with a new AESA based radar and EW suits and jammers with almost 4tonne wepon loads capacity on 7+1 hardpoints and Python5,Derby, I Derby ER as its air to air wepons pacage it can handle anything what PAF has now or plans in near future so dont worry we have already tested it and inducted in IAF 



SecularNationalist said:


> That will be too late for you .Keep that little one in your pants that,s what our threats are all about.
> And how many times i have to tell you take some English classes ,that won,t make you any less of a troll.


your wrong even as of npw we monitor each and evry activity of your strategic forces with all the assets in and owt side land of the pure and from space aswell  

and any of your mass movement will be detected much before they are in a postion to wreck havoc in india and all indian forces will retaliate at almost the same time as you do + we have multiple layers of anty aircratf/missile shields so we will stop a mjor push but what will you do when we respond

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

sumoto said:


> And please I request you not to fire your super duper NASRRRRRR.


Afraid


----------



## sumoto

RealNapster said:


> Afraid


Lolzzzzzzzzz seriously a 60 km range mizzzile.
You got to be kidding me.


----------



## hkdas

VelocuR said:


> Results is higher than Pakistan here.
> 
> Estimated fatalities:
> *204,670*
> Estimated injuries:
> *534,210*



results will be devastating if a nuke dropped on karachi (330 kms _(205.00 miles) from kutch. evan brahmos can strike karachi) _

Estimated fatalities: 23,500,000

Estimated injuries: 47000000


----------



## Tipu7

hkdas said:


> results will be devastating if a nuke dropped on karachi (330 kms _(205.00 miles) from kutch. evan brahmos can strike karachi) _
> 
> Estimated fatalities: 23,500,000
> 
> Estimated injuries: 47000000


This is the difference.................. NASR missile is not be used on Civilians. Its role it not to hit Indian cities because we are not interested in giving innocents the punishment of criminals.................. Criminals must be punished and only own borders..........a bath of Radiation!!!
While you guys keep barking about nuking cities like Lahore, Islamabad, Karachi................ this indicate your barbaric and pathetic ignorance. We are not interested in nuking cities, but will do as a response...............



sumoto said:


> Lolzzzzzzzzz seriously a 60 km range mizzzile.
> You got to be kidding me.


You are new on forum.......... so learn to act like a wise person. If you want to do this childish rolling, then go to mama and papa of yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Tipu7 said:


> This is the difference.................. NASR missile is not be used on Civilians. Its role it not to hit Indian cities because we are not interested in giving innocents the punishment of criminals.................. Criminals must be punished and only own borders..........a bath of Radiation!!!
> While you guys keep barking about nuking cities like Lahore, Islamabad, Karachi................ this indicate your barbaric and pathetic ignorance. We are not interested in nuking cities, but will do as a response...............


you are a piece of shit. your nuclear NASR missile didn't have any ability to distinguish civilins and army personals. it will kill any living thing in that area. 

india's stand is clear. even a single nuke missile cross the border, then we will turn pakistani cites into dust.


----------



## Tipu7

hkdas said:


> your nuclear NASR missile didn't have any ability to distinguish civilins and army personals. it will kill any living thing in that area.


don't be so idiot munne.
it will be used on Armored cores crossing the border, not on villages across the borders. So only Indian soldiers will be blessed with Radiation bath.


hkdas said:


> india's stand is clear. even a single nuke missile cross the border, then we will turn pakistani cites into dust.


And we are clear on our point. Every crawling insect in Indian army uniform, and trying to launch a decisive ground attack in Pakistan will be sent to hell via free Radiation ticket.
We are not interested in nuking cities. We are not criminal enough, we are not coward enough

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Tipu7 said:


> don't be so idiot munne.
> it will be used on Armored cores crossing the border, not on villages across the borders. So only Indian soldiers will be blessed with Radiation bath.



your are fool as an @$$. an nuclear warhead will have a kill radius of 10KM(including radiation range.. for a smaller one) an armored column is not spread across 10 km. a missile hit at an armored unit will kill all the living things in 10km radius, 
a missile hit at pakistan city will turn the city into a dust... Pakistan will become a nuclear waste land if a single nuclear missile hit Indian cites. 


Tipu7 said:


> And we are clear on our point. Every crawling insect in Indian army uniform, and trying to launch a decisive ground attack in Pakistan will be sent to hell via free Radiation ticket.



only in your dreams..


----------



## Tipu7

hkdas said:


> your are fool as an @$$. an nuclear warhead will have a kill radius of 10KM(including radiation range.. for a smaller one) an armored column is not spread across 10 km. a missile hit at an armored unit will kill all the living things in 10km radius,
> a missile hit at pakistan city will turn the city into a dust... Pakistan will become a nuclear waste land if a single nuclear missile hit Indian cites.


You know nothing about WMDs particularly tactical ones. NASR all four missiles cover up damage area of 12kms. They are not nukes of mass destruction like the ones dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki. But limited destruction..... this is the ability which make this weapon unique, and so dangerous as it will bar b q Indian soldiers only, not innocent lives. And I will not discuss the spread of graduations, it's intensity and it's spread area as well as nullifying time period...... the one who is mentioned in the described articles knows, that's why he described it in a very nice way.......

NASR is reality not a dream. You can attempt to open several fronts in next wars, you Wil see reality with your eyes. NASR is here to nullify the quantity advantage of Indian army. And if necessary it will prove its worth


hkdas said:


> only in your dreams..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Tipu7 said:


> You know nothing about WMDs particularly tactical ones. NASR all four missiles cover up damage area of 12kms. They are not nukes of mass destruction like the ones dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki. But limited destruction..... this is the ability which make this weapon unique, and so dangerous as it will bar b q Indian soldiers only, not innocent lives. And I will not discuss the spread of graduations, it's intensity and it's spread area as well as nullifying time period...... the one who is mentioned in the described articles knows, that's why he described it in a very nice way.......


lol... you are clown.. the smallest nuclear bomb(5 kilotons bomb used in NASR) generate radiation which will affect the living things in a radius of 10-15 km within hours. the effect of nuclear radiation will also affect Pakistanis in border area too(as the maximum rage of the missile is only 60KM).


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Devil Soul said:


> Interesting to see the indian members going hyper over this article and started dick measurement competition... this article is written by ur own brother who happens to be a Dr professor from Jawaharlal Nehru University...... we got nothing to do with this chest thumping


of course it pisses off the proponents of cold start. 
what they want us to do is take their cold start and dont retaliate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Tipu7 said:


> NASR is reality not a dream. You can attempt to open several fronts in next wars, you Wil see reality with your eyes. NASR is here to nullify the quantity advantage of Indian army. And if necessary it will prove its worth



learn about nuclear weapons first. NASR case more damage to pakistan than it cause indian. india have a "NO 1st use policy" so if pakistan want to defeat india then pakistan needs to wipe out india is a single strike(that too won't help pakistan as india have SSBN). use of a tactical weapon will help india to justify a full nuclear retaliation against pakistan. it will take india only a matter of hour to wipe out pakistan from world map.



Irfan Baloch said:


> of course it pisses off the proponents of cold start.
> what they want us to do is take their cold start and dont retaliate.



every time india retaliated pakistan army start running for their life. you can check the history of all indo-pak wars.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

hkdas said:


> learn about nuclear weapons first. NASR case more damage to pakistan than it cause indian. india have a "NO 1st use policy" so if pakistan want to defeat india then pakistan needs to wipe out india is a single strike(that too won't help pakistan as india have SSBN). use of a tactical weapon will help india to justify a full nuclear retaliation against pakistan. it will take india only a matter of hour to wipe out pakistan from world map.
> 
> 
> 
> every time india retaliated pakistan army start running for their life. you can check the history of all indo-pak wars.


for your viewing pleasure and peaceful night I dedicated this thread for likes of you

This Table will Hurt Much But is needed for "Constructive" Talk


----------



## Tipu7

hkdas said:


> learn about nuclear weapons first. NASR case more damage to pakistan than it cause indian. india have a "NO 1st use policy" so if pakistan want to defeat india then pakistan needs to wipe out india is a single strike(that too won't help pakistan as india have SSBN). use of a tactical weapon will help india to justify a full nuclear retaliation against pakistan. it will take india only a matter of hour to wipe out pakistan from world map.


Hi
plz don't start this ''we have this and this'' discussion.
NASR system is only for Indian armed forces, will not be used against civilian. And you need to elaborate your knowledge about Tactical nuclear weapons. Sadly I cannot disclose sensitive information regarding NASR system........... all I advise you take it easy and don't jump so high...........
I know about nuclear weapons. But sadly its too sensitive topic to discuss its complexities.



Irfan Baloch said:


> for your viewing pleasure and peaceful night I dedicated this thread for likes of you
> 
> This Table will Hurt Much But is needed for "Constructive" Talk


Ignore him ................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Tipu7 said:


> NASR system is only for Indian armed forces, will not be used against civilian. And you need to elaborate your knowledge about Tactical nuclear weapons. Sadly I cannot disclose sensitive information regarding NASR system........... all I advise you take it easy and don't jump so high...........
> I know about nuclear weapons. But sadly its too sensitive topic to discuss its complexities.


to say "this is not for civilians it is only for indian forces", this is not an electronic item. if you use the nukes, it will surely affect the civilins.



Irfan Baloch said:


> for your viewing pleasure and peaceful night I dedicated this thread for likes of you
> 
> This Table will Hurt Much But is needed for "Constructive" Talk



tell this to your fellow pakistani Mr. @Tipu7. he is the one who repeatedly says pakistani nukes only kill indian army soldiers and will not affect civilins!!!... i don't want to waste my time with him.


----------



## Tipu7

hkdas said:


> tell this to your fellow pakistani Mr. @Tipu7. he is the one who repeatedly says pakistani nukes only kill indian army soldiers and will not affect civilins!!!... i don't want to waste my time with him.


Plz re read my posts.
NASR missile system is for Indian army only, the invading forces.
All other ballistic missile system will not be used for civilian destruction as long as our cities are not hit............
If India responded to our NASR attacks with Nukes on our Cities. then of course our response will be same

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

I was talking to Indians on their defence forum and they were epic. They threaten that if Pakistan will use nuke they would attack MAKKAH and MADINAH. They are way to hilarious.


----------



## Tipu7

Zarvan said:


> I was talking to Indians on their defence forum and they were epic. They threaten that if Pakistan will use nuke they would attack MAKKAH and MADINAH. They are way to hilarious.


It's not possible. But if India did that it will not survive next day.


----------



## RealNapster

sumoto said:


> Lolzzzzzzzzz seriously a 60 km range mizzzile.
> You got to be kidding me.


no. why would i do so..? When your Nuclear Experts are doing that very well.


----------



## Force-India

War is never a solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADITYA MAYUKH

Tipu7 said:


> It's not possible. But if India did that it will not survive next day.


just as we r not surviving the last 69 years.
india is not on the mercy of anyone.if you Pakistanis can accept the words of an indian scientist regarding the greatness of your weapon system then why not accept the other one who r saying that Pakistan is a terrorist state and cant stand a chance against india.


just stop having some wet dreams and crappy discussion without any research.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

ADITYA MAYUKH said:


> just as we r not surviving the last 69 years.
> india is not on the mercy of anyone.if you Pakistanis can accept the words of an indian scientist regarding the greatness of your weapon system then why not accept the other one who r saying that Pakistan is a terrorist state and cant stand a chance against india.
> 
> 
> just stop having some wet dreams and crappy discussion without any research.


Don't be naive, don't be stupid.
I am answering the above post that If India tried to nuke any holy site in Arabia, it will not survive another day. I am not discussing NASR here


----------



## sumoto

RealNapster said:


> no. why would i do so..? When your Nuclear Experts are doing that very well.


Lol they know how go handle Pakistan because they have quite an experience with it.
So do not worry you can try anytime you like.
We will be waiting down the road.



Tipu7 said:


> It's not possible. But if India did that it will not survive next day.


Lol yes you are right. I believe you and your super duper nasr will do it.


----------



## Tipu7

sumoto said:


> Lol they know how go handle Pakistan because they have quite an experience with it.
> So do not worry you can try anytime you like.
> We will be waiting down the road.
> 
> 
> Lol yes you are right. I believe you and your super duper nasr will do it.


Idiot. Don't jump to conclusion with out considering valid justification......


----------



## ADITYA MAYUKH

Tipu7 said:


> Don't be naive, don't be stupid.
> I am answering the above post that If India tried to nuke any holy site in Arabia, it will not survive another day. I am not discussing NASR here


don't be naïve ,,,don't be stupid if india tries to nuke the arbia or their holy sites ,,,that's I think not gonna happen then there wont be anything left out there to retaliate back....but it is almost a shitty propaganda of pakis coz we r having very good relation with whole of arabia.

and the point is where was whole of arbia when ISIS took down many holy sites of islam in Syria and Iraq,,,,,,,still ISIS is surviving and is fructifying.

give some better logic to back your claim.,,,,,,
have fun dude.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Force-India said:


> War is never a solution.


but fore them its the onli soultion to change there present condition as it aleast will give them a chance for jannat in afterlife or so they think .....kya samjhe


----------



## Pindi Boy

Force-India said:


> Oops Pakistanis harbour terrorist, why would they kill them


----------



## Tipu7

ADITYA MAYUKH said:


> that's I think not gonna happen then there wont be anything left out there to retaliate back....but it is almost a shitty propaganda of pakis coz we r having very good relation with whole of arabia.


kid
They idea of ''Nuking Arabia'' is derived from several fellow Indians active on Indian Defense forum........... we all know India can't dare to do that. not at all................


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

If India bomb Saudi Arabia not only Pakistan butt NATO also nuke India to send back them into vedic era


----------



## sumoto

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> If India bomb Saudi Arabia not only Pakistan butt NATO also nuke India to send back them into vedic era


Lol don't worry.
Then there will be no Pakistan left. I am damn sure just try it whenever you want.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Tipu7 said:


> kid
> They idea of ''Nuking Arabia'' is derived from several fellow Indians active on Indian Defense forum........... we all know India can't dare to do that. not at all................


question is why would india fight or target SA or for that any nation in mashrik e ghusta "if ever" there is a possiballity of war between india and pakistan ?

or are pakistanies bringing in yet anothert paranoia that india is thinking of doing any such thing ...... man you guys seem to be desparate to get help form anyone to fight india 

now the topic .... indian sientist said that NASR is a very dangrous development cause all the logic behind the idea of NASR is based on assumptions and paranoia and using them against advancing IBGs with tactical neucs and that to inside pakistani territory or on indo pak border but onli "if ever india attacks" ..... but then why would india attack pakistan but if ever such thing happens here aswell you forget all owr major cities are quite away from border while thats opposite on your side .... so think again who is going to suffer the consecunces more


----------



## Tipu7

GURU DUTT said:


> question is why would india fight or target SA or for that any nation in mashrik e ghusta "if ever" there is a possiballity of war between india and pakistan ?
> 
> or are pakistanies bringing in yet anothert paranoia that india is thinking of doing any such thing ...... man you guys seem to be desparate to get help form anyone to fight india
> 
> now the topic .... indian sientist said that NASR is a very dangrous development cause all the logic behind the idea of NASR is based on assumptions and paranoia and using them against advancing IBGs with tactical neucs and that to inside pakistani territory or on indo pak border but onli "if ever india attacks" ..... but then why would india attack pakistan but if ever such thing happens here aswell you forget all owr major cities are quite away from border while thats opposite on your side .... so think again who is going to suffer the consecunces more


NO NO.................
we are just discussing the type of Mentality mostly Indians have................. The ''idea'' is picked from India Defense Forum. We Pakistani believe that's its not going to happen............. or it cannot happen........simple


----------



## Pindi Boy

NIA said:


> All the best for you...what if you guys get nice beating from yindoo baniya army and title gets changed as "ghazwa e pakistan"..Where you will hide your head??


----------



## GURU DUTT

Zarvan said:


> I was talking to Indians on their defence forum and they were epic. They threaten that if Pakistan will use nuke they would attack MAKKAH and MADINAH. They are way to hilarious.


reported 
@*Adios Amigo*@*Chak Bamu*@Emmie@*Horus*@*Jango*@*Jungibaaz*@*Manticore*@*Oscar*@*waz*@*WebMaster*

why are you bringing is makkah and madina into this thread just becuase your aziz hamwatns are prooved wrong 

but just to tell you makkah and madina is a sacred place and we hindus are not like ... khair jane do

you are one desparate person to bring makkah and madina into such a thread shame on you

but just to tell you there are more muslims in india than pakistan and we love and care for owr muslims brothers and sisters more than we have some issuses with pakistan ... got it



Tipu7 said:


> NO NO.................
> we are just discussing the type of Mentality mostly Indians have................. The ''idea'' is picked from India Defense Forum. We Pakistani believe that's its not going to happen............. or it cannot happen........simple


well even if that idea was from indian defence forum why on earth you guys bringing it here ?

no one cares what you beleve or what you dont but bringing makkah and madina shows that how insecure and desparate you guys are ..... i realli feel pity for those who even think of doing such a thing for a holy site


----------



## Zarvan

GURU DUTT said:


> reported
> 
> why are you bringing is makkah and madina into this thread just becuase your aziz hamwatns are prooved wrong
> 
> but just to tell you makkah and madina is a sacred place and we hindus are not like ... khair jane do
> 
> you are one desparate person to bring makkah and madina into such a thread shame on you
> 
> but just to tell you there are more muslims in india than pakistan and we love and care for owr muslims brothers and sisters more than we have some issuses with pakistan ... got it


Your people brought and no we aren't proven wrong it's you who are coming up with disasters in name of weapons


----------



## GURU DUTT

Zarvan said:


> Your people brought and no we aren't proven wrong it's you who are coming up with disasters in name of weapons


tell me who brought the idia that indian are thinking of doing such a thing on makkah and madina 

you brought that here and you call yourself a true and pios muslim .... shame on you 

how can you even think of such a thing .... desparation and hate is understandable but just to deviate the topic you can stoop to such a level at least i never thought from you you have realli made my day really bad ... simply no words on your mentality ... again shame on you


----------



## Zarvan

GURU DUTT said:


> tell me who brought the idia that indian are thinking of doing such a thing on makkah and madina
> 
> you brought that here and you call yourself a true and pios muslim .... shame on you
> 
> how can you even think of such a thing .... desparation and hate is understandable but just to deviate the topic you can stoop to such a level at least i never thought from you you have realli made my day really bad ... simply no words on your mentality ... again shame on you


This is not my idea your people on one of your defence forum are suggesting this.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Zarvan said:


> This is not my idea your people on one of your defence forum are suggesting this.


but that was another thread tell me why you brought it here ? kuch sharam hai ki nahi


----------



## Zarvan

GURU DUTT said:


> but that was another thread tell me why you brought it here ? kuch sharam hai ki nahi


Yes I have tell this to fellow Indians many of them are also member here


----------



## sumoto

Tipu7 said:


> kid
> They idea of ''Nuking Arabia'' is derived from several fellow Indians active on Indian Defense forum........... we all know India can't dare to do that. not at all................


Lol I think you have been smoking weed.
Now tell me why would we attack Saudi Arabia. It is a friend to us and if in the meanwhile the relationship becomes stressful and war breaks out than Saudi Arabia will not be a problem for INDIA actually.
Now coming to pakistan . it is hardly a headache for our armed forces and they don't give a sh1t about pakistan .
Indian armed forces are doing catching up to China and Pakistan is irrelevant to India actually. You are a joke in front if Indian armed forces .
Now coming to nuking don't worry if a nuke war breaks out than we will still be standing with some wounds but there will be no Pakistan for sure and that I am saying by taking all defensibe and offensive tactics and not just barking like you.
And bro ng something new dude your crying of nuke every time has become boring for our armed forces and governemebt really.
If you want to try it you can do it because we still have your jugular vein with us.
Try it whenever you want.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Zarvan said:


> Yes I have tell this to fellow Indians many of them are also member here


how should i know you are not bluffing .... you are at fault that you brought this filthy idea to PDF opologise at once if you have a little bit of love for islam and any self respect


----------



## ghameed

All this dramebaazi is nice to hear. India has a clear no-first use policy. If Pakistan ever, Kabhi khudaa na kare, crossed the line and launched a nuclear missile against India, the implications will have a world wide resonance.THere may be a couple of lakhs of deaths and maybe an entire city will be destroyed in India .But, however, India will not retaliate. Instead what will happen is that every single country in the world, from A to Z will turn against pakistan. India will launch a conventional war, Nato will send it's troops in , heck Russia , China , Iran , Afghanistan, Saudi or name any other country will send it's troops in to form a coalition.. They will rape , pillage and turn upside down every nook and cranny in Pakistan. The pakistani state will cease to exist, the Army , Navy and the Air force, along with any form of government will be disbanded . All nuclear weapons of pakistan will be destroyed or confiscated. the current occupation of Iraq and Afghanistan will be like vacation to their peoples , as compared to what the pakistanis will experience when the new coalition forces invade and rule Pakistan. Anywyas, bottom line...pakistan will cease to exist.After about a couple of decades of rule, Pro-US, and Pro-Indian governments will be installed in each of the provinces of Pakistan, which will become independent nations, with the support of all the countries. India will get world wide sympathy and become the most favored nation for business and for foreign policy with other countriess and this will lead to a new age industrial revolution causing them to catch up with US and China much faster than it was earlier thought


----------



## Zarvan

GURU DUTT said:


> how should i know you are not bluffing .... you are at fault that you brought this filthy idea to PDF opologise at once if you have a little bit of love for islam and any self respect


I have add me on Facebook I would send you the link of that forum


----------



## GURU DUTT

Zarvan said:


> I have add me on Facebook I would send you the link of that forum


so in short 

first you said that it was on an indian forum and now you are saying it was on FB ... what next will you invoke martians ?

you are not just a lair but a hypocrate who shows the world so called "true path of islam" but in effect is just a behrupia who has no shame and no guts .... i really pity u now


----------



## Zarvan

GURU DUTT said:


> so in short
> 
> first you said that it was on an indian forum and now you are saying it was on FB ... what next will you invoke martians ?
> 
> you are not just a lair but a hypocrate who shows the world so called "true path of islam" but in effect is just a behrupia who has no shame and no guts .... i really pity u now


It is Indian forum just like this forum but I can't post link here because it is against forum rules even if I try to post link here it would automatically vanish


----------



## GURU DUTT

Zarvan said:


> It is Indian forum just like this forum but I can't post link here because it is against forum rules even if I try to post link here it would automatically vanish


ok then opologise to the forum from bringing somethink here which you cant proove or provide link .... do you have guts to oplogise


----------



## Zarvan

GURU DUTT said:


> ok then opologise to the forum from bringing somethink here which you cant proove or provide link .... do you have guts to oplogise


I won't oplogize forum name is defence forum India go check Pakistan section in that


----------



## GURU DUTT

Zarvan said:


> I won't oplogize forum name is defence forum India go check Pakistan section in that


did i bring this filth about makkah and madina or you did and then you dont have shame to opologise for what you cant prrove by giving a link and then you have guts and shamelessness to tell me to go and search for it ..... kassam se barre barre dheet aur besharm log dekhe hain apni zindagi per tumhara to mukam hi kuch aur hai ....... ho sake to apne .... khair jane do your not worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

GURU DUTT said:


> did i bring this filth about makkah and madina or you did and then you dont have shame to opologise for what you cant prrove by giving a link and then you have guts and shamelessness to tell me to go and search for it ..... kassam se barre barre dheet aur besharm log dekhe hain apni zindagi per tumhara to mukam hi kuch aur hai ....... ho sake to apne .... khair jane do your not worth it


I have told you forum name I can't post link because it is not allowed to post link on this forum of Indian Defence forums I have given you the name of that forum if you want link 

Zarvan Bin Sajid
this is my Facebook profile send me a message I would send you the link of that forum Don't be afraid


----------



## GURU DUTT

Zarvan said:


> I have told you forum name I can't post link because it is not allowed to post link on this forum of Indian Defence forums I have given you the name of that forum if you want link
> 
> Zarvan Bin Sajid
> this is my Facebook profile send me a message* I would send you the link of that forum Don't be afraid*



sharam karro mulla sharam karro abh bhi tum ye sioch rahe ho ki kiss tarah is masle ko ayen bayen shayen ker ke nikalo per tum wakai barre buzdil , dheedh aur awall darje ke jhoote insaan ho ... aur uske bawjoot itne besharm ho ki makkah aur madina ke barre me aisa kehne per bhi khud ko ek sachha muslaman kehte ho ... dont quote me ever again


----------



## Zarvan

GURU DUTT said:


> sharam karro mulla sharam karro abh bhi tum ye sioch rahe ho ki kiss tarah is masle ko ayen bayen shayen ker ke nikalo per tum wakai barre buzdil , dheedh aur awall darje ke jhoote insaan ho ... aur uske bawjoot itne besharm ho ki makkah aur madina ke barre me aisa kehne per bhi khud ko ek sachha muslaman kehte ho ... dont quote me ever again


I am not doing at by shay you are I even told you my Facebook profile so you message me their so I can send you the link. The forum which I am talking about name is DEFENCE FORUM INDIA in that check section dedicated to Pakistan you will find thread about Nasr

@GURU DUTT Did you visited that forum ?


----------



## ADITYA MAYUKH

Tipu7 said:


> kid
> They idea of ''Nuking Arabia'' is derived from several fellow Indians active on Indian Defense forum........... we all know India can't dare to do that. not at all................


just like Pakistan cant dare to nuke india,,,,,,,if pakis can say that they can nuke india why not Indians ,
have a fair discussion dude,.



Zarvan said:


> Your people brought and no we aren't proven wrong it's you who are coming up with disasters in name of weapons


who the hell of our people brought it here it was u who brought meccah and medinah in the discussion without giving any proper link

and sry for offence not meant to take it on anyone personally.

and please don't try to bring the words on fanboys of any other forum here it is irrelevant and makes the thread just a boxing ring


----------



## Tipu7

ADITYA MAYUKH said:


> just like Pakistan cant dare to nuke india,,,,,,,if pakis can say that they can nuke india why not Indians ,
> have a fair discussion dude,.


We are not nuking any one...... keep your words in your mouth...... don't waste energy here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ADITYA MAYUKH said:


> just like Pakistan cant dare to nuke india,,,,,,,if pakis can say that they can nuke india why not Indians ,
> have a fair discussion dude,.
> 
> 
> who the hell of our people brought it here it was u who brought meccah and medinah in the discussion without giving any proper link
> 
> and sry for offence not meant to take it on anyone personally.
> 
> and please don't try to bring the words on fanboys of any other forum here it is irrelevant and makes the thread just a boxing ring


I can't post the link because it automatically gets deleted because it is if another defence forum. I had more than six pages of debate with Indian members on one of your forum @GURU DUTT


----------



## [Bregs]

Zarvan said:


> I was talking to Indians on their defence forum and they were epic. They threaten that if Pakistan will use nuke they would attack MAKKAH and MADINAH. They are way to hilarious.



well this might have been a comment from a man who has been bitten by a rabid dog, nothing else can explain such insane, stupid comments about a sacred place of worship


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

[Bregs] said:


> well this might have been a comment from a man who has been bitten by a rabid dog, nothing else can explain such insane, stupid comments about a sacred place of worship



Why does this surprise or shock anyone? Regardless of what anyone says or does, the reality is that indians have a deep and obsessive hatred of Pakistan/Islam/Muslims. Anyone who thinks otherwise is completely insane or incredibly naive. What they say in their own forums or in their own country is completely their business. I could'nt care less. Nothing to do with me. The indians have their own beliefs/culture/racial identity/ heritage and religion and we Pakistanis have our own,which is different to that of indian people


----------



## Force-India

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Why does this surprise or shock anyone? Regardless of what anyone says or does, the reality is that indians have a deep and obsessive hatred of Pakistan/Islam/Muslims. Anyone who thinks otherwise is completely insane or incredibly naive.



Disagree. Most Indian or Pakistani for that matter, who are on forums are here because they search for hate online and then join forums to show their hatred, just like you. A common person in India do not hate Islam or Muslim or even Pakistan. I don't know about Pakistan though.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The indians have their own beliefs/culture/racial identity/ heritage and religion and we Pakistanis have our own,which is different to that of indian people



Agreed.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Force-India said:


> Disagree. Most Indian or Pakistani for that matter, who are on forums are here because they search for hate online and then join forums to show their hatred, just like you. A common person in India do not hate Islam or Muslim or even Pakistan. I don't know about Pakistan though.
> 
> 
> Don't hate indian people. Completely indifferent to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.


----------



## DD5

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 246112
> 
> 
> *While countries around the globe are talking about diminishing their nuclear stockpiles, the opposite seems to be happening in the case of Pakistan.*
> 
> 
> *Both Pakistan and India have doubled their nuclear stockpiles since 2007 with their weapons increasing at the rate of ten a year.*


As if India is not producing nuclear weapons and increasing its stockpile too!

Both statements in the same article are moronic.


----------



## GreenFalcon

its not our fault that the Indian nuke program sucksssss


----------



## war&peace

I just tried on Mumbai - the sin city 
Here is the fabulous result with the warhead currently deployed on shaheen-II and Ghauri-II


----------



## bdslph

THE ONLY THING I AM WORRIED ABT PAKISTAN STILL DIDNOT MAKE ICBM


----------



## HariPrasad

al_asad_al_mulk said:


> If India bomb Saudi Arabia not only Pakistan butt NATO also nuke India to send back them into vedic era



Saudi is our friend and there is no chance of conflict. Infact we are partner. Now continue your wishful thinking.


----------



## war&peace

HariPrasad said:


> Saudi is our friend and there is no chance of conflict. Infact we are partner. Now continue your wishful thinking.


Your wishful thinking. They are neither your partner nor they will ever be, no matter how low we hit relations with them temporarily, they are muslim and cannot be friends of mushrik hindus. We have strategic partnership and they will help us in ghazwa-e-hind because in hadeeth it is predicted and it is duty of all muslims to participate in it regardless of nationality. InshaAllah they will stand by shoulder to shoulder with us against hindu mushrikeen


----------



## HariPrasad

war&peace said:


> they are muslim and cannot be friends of mushrik hindus



They are sane people and not idiots like you. Look at UAE, Saudi , Iran Afghanistan, Bangladesh. They all are Islamic country and their foreign policy is governed by their national interest and historical relations and not by the orgasm of Ummah. You can continue to live in wishful thinking but the realities are different.


----------



## war&peace

bdslph said:


> THE ONLY THING I AM WORRIED ABT PAKISTAN STILL DIDNOT MAKE ICBM


We don't need ICBM to hit any part of india....so as far as your are concerned, you should be very worried if a war happens with Pakistan. By the way, we have ICBM, it is just we did not test it publicly and we won't because it will raise many eyebrows needlessly.


----------



## HariPrasad

shaheenmissile said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=725712724207581



There was an article in PDF. Pakistan need 100 15 KN Nuclear bomb to neutralize half of Indian tank force. Are you ready to use 100 nukes on your soil to destroy half of Indian tank?


----------



## war&peace

HariPrasad said:


> They are sane people and not idiots like you. Look at UAE, Saudi , Iran Afghanistan, Bangladesh. They all are Islamic country and their foreign policy is governed by their national interest and historical relations and not by the orgasm of Ummah. You can continue to live in wishful thinking but the realities are different.


Irani minister has unequivocally said that any attack on Pakistan will be an attack on Iran and they helped us in past wars too. Afghanistan does not have a legit govt and soon good govt will over-throw it, UAE has defence ties with Pakistan and they buy a lot of military stuff from us, don't think your murdoodi's visit and just a pledge of some arabic money for buying indian women will ever materialise, UAE Sheikhs always support Pakistan cricket team in Sharjah, I have been visiting UAE as consultant for years and met many of their highest royalties so I'm pretty sure. In Bangladesh Khalida Zia has been waving Pakistani flag and next is her turn as Bangladeshis are really tired of tyrant and corrupt haseena. so the outlook for india is very bleak and all this apparent economic progress would revert into dark ages with first nuclear strike, so better of stay on your side of border with peace and right attitude.


----------



## HariPrasad

war&peace said:


> Irani minister has unequivocally said that any attack on Pakistan will be an attack on Iran and they helped us in past wars too.



Some time ago In a firing from Iran 14 Pakistanis soldiers were killed. Yesterday 4 Pakistani soldiers killed in A firing from Afghanistan. So live in denial and live in wishful thinking. My good luck to you.


----------



## war&peace

HariPrasad said:


> There was an article in PDF. Pakistan need 100 15 KN Nuclear bomb to neutralize half of Indian tank force. Are you ready to use 100 nukes on your soil to destroy half of Indian tank?


This shows the level of your knowledge that you don't even know how devastating a nuclear bomb and stop believing in some bs pdf. Give a reference to a credible source....don't be hindu all the time and just lie nonstop. Nasr is designed to annihilate a division within indian borders and your tanks and guns will be unusable while the soldiers dead. Btw nobody really knows how nukes Pakistan has since it is a secret. These are all just estimates.


----------



## HariPrasad

war&peace said:


> This shows the level of your knowledge that you don't even know how devastating a nuclear bomb and stop believing in some bs pdf



It was not an article by PDF trol but it was an analysis of American Think tank. Go and search on PDF. 


war&peace said:


> don't be hindu all the time and just lie nonstop. Nasr is designed to annihilate a division within indian borders and your tanks and guns will be unusable while the soldiers dead. Btw nobody really knows how nukes Pakistan has since it is a secret. These are all just estimates.



You are an idiot and a man of wishful thinking. Had your logic been tru than why does other country do not follow this strategy? Or NSR is an alien technology which other country do not have and so only Pakistan can have this strategy. The fact of the matter is that before anything comes in the range of NSR, NSR shall come in the range of Prahar and Pinaka and shall be eliminated before it can fire anything. Any tactical weapon used against India shall give us a chance to attack each and every Pakistani military establishment with Nuke. We shall wipe out every Pakistani nuclear and military establishment within no time.


----------



## war&peace

HariPrasad said:


> It was not an article by PDF trol but it was an analysis of American Think tank. Go and search on PDF.
> 
> 
> You are an idiot and a man of wishful thinking. Had your logic been tru than why does other country do not follow this strategy? Or NSR is an alien technology which other country do not have and so only Pakistan can have this strategy. The fact of the matter is that before anything comes in the range of NSR, NSR shall come in the range of Prahar and Pinaka and shall be eliminated before it can fire anything. Any tactical weapon used against India shall give us a chance to attack each and every Pakistani military establishment with Nuke. We shall wipe out every Pakistani nuclear and military establishment within no time.


Keep hallucinating as usual....a typical indian trait. Nasr just killed your cold start doctrine. I think we are well prepared so try us and you will see what happens. A skullhead indian cannot understand that Pakistan designs its weapons according to our need and strategy. This also shows the maturity & competence of our planners and skill & technological advancement of our defence industry. We have designed multiple missile systems to serve their purpose. We cover each and every nook and corner of india from the closest town to the islands of andaman. Furthermore we do not feel the unnecessary pressure to test icbm until necessary as we did with nukes.


----------



## HariPrasad

war&peace said:


> a typical indian trait. Nasr just killed your cold start doctrine. I think we are well prepared so try us and you will see what happens.



Again a wishful thinking. A shity rocket of 60 Km Range can not kill any doctrine. It can give you some thril and nothing else. 


war&peace said:


> This also shows the maturity & competence of our planners and skill & technological advancement of our defence industry. We have designed multiple missile systems to serve their purpose. We cover each and every nook and corner of india from the closest town to the islands of andaman. Furthermore we do not feel the unnecessary pressure to test icbm until necessary as we did with nukes.


You have no capability ot design any weapon of your requirement that is way you are discovering your savior in this missile.


----------



## war&peace

a 


HariPrasad said:


> Again a wishful thinking. A shity rocket of 60 Km Range can not kill any doctrine. It can give you some thril and nothing else.
> 
> You have no capability ot design any weapon of your requirement that is way you are discovering your savior in this missile.


mentally retarded indians cannot understand that. you cannot develop a such miniature and efficient warhead since it is developed only by the most advanced technology.


----------



## Viper0011.

HariPrasad said:


> Again a wishful thinking. A shity rocket of 60 Km Range can not kill any doctrine. It can give you some thril and nothing else..



The only way to know it to try it......how about you reach out to your Army HQ and ask the generals just to get a second opinion? Let us know what they think!



bdslph said:


> THE ONLY THING I AM WORRIED ABT PAKISTAN STILL DIDNOT MAKE ICBM




Why would Pakistan need an ICBM for? India is your only enemy and you have them covered.........



HariPrasad said:


> Saudi is our friend and there is no chance of conflict. Infact we are partner. Now continue your wishful thinking.



Saudi's are India's partner because they want cheap labor from cheap India or cheap Pakistan. This is how they look at both of you, no matter how many SU-30's or Rafale get refueled in Saudi. If you know their internal workings, they aren't even against Israel to be frank here. They just don't want a conflict with Israel so they buy expensive stuff to defend themselves.

The only defensive partner Saudi will ever have, has been and will be Pakistan, even Pakistan has put limits on where she can assist the Saudi's, which is great. India isn't in this game.

Two hugs and 1 sexy romantic kiss from an Arab prince doesn't turn Modi young guy the Arab sheikh likes (granted if they were both gay). There is more to defensive strategy and needs, than a hug and a kiss!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Viper0011. said:


> Let us know what they think!



What our general know is a secrete and not public like yours.



Viper0011. said:


> Two hugs and 1 sexy romantic kiss from an Arab prince doesn't turn Modi young guy the Arab sheikh likes (granted if they were both gay). There is more to defensive strategy and needs, than a hug and a kiss!!!



This may be your way of evaluation. We evaluate that in the way of the investment they promised.


----------



## Viper0011.

HariPrasad said:


> *This may be your way of evaluation. We evaluate that in the way of the investment they promised*.



They are doing large investments inside Pakistan and half the globe too......what's such a big deal??

Second, the topic wasn't investment, it was a "defensive partnership". I do my investments through Ameri-Trade for example, am I now their strategic partner? That's a silly comparison to begin with.


----------



## HariPrasad

Viper0011. said:


> They are doing large investments inside Pakistan and half the globe too......what's such a big deal??



What is the figure? If it is substantial like India you too can claim them as partner. We do not have any objection like you guys have. 



Viper0011. said:


> Second, the topic wasn't investment, it was a "defensive partnership". I do my investments through Ameri-Trade for example, am I now their strategic partner? That's a silly comparison to begin with.



They are our partner in defense also. we have many defense co operation and we have installed our RADARS and missile warning system in UAE.


----------



## Windjammer

HariPrasad said:


> Again a wishful thinking. A shity rocket of 60 Km Range can not kill any doctrine. It can give you some thril and nothing else.



Then again what would some hammerhead internet warriors know about real wars and doctrines.


*
Is the Nasr credible?*

After seeking to understand the Pakistani thinking behind Nasr we now turn to the question of whether the Nasr is credible in Indian eyes. Nuclear deterrence boils downto a matter of perception. Given that Pakistan's nuclear weapons are directed at India and Nasr is a response to the Indian army's move towards smaller and more manoeuvrable Integrated Battle Groups (IBGs), India's perceptions of Nasr would be of interest to Pakistan. For Pakistan's gambit to succeed, it is essential that India perceives the threat posed by Nasr as credible.

Pakistan’s Nasr/Hatf-IX Missile: Challenges for Indo-Pak Deterrence | Arun Vishwanathan - Academia.edu


----------



## HariPrasad

Windjammer said:


> Then again what would some hammerhead internet warriors know about real wars and doctrines.
> 
> 
> *
> Is the Nasr credible?*
> 
> After seeking to understand the Pakistani thinking behind Nasr we now turn to the question of whether the Nasr is credible in Indian eyes. Nuclear deterrence boils downto a matter of perception. Given that Pakistan's nuclear weapons are directed at India and Nasr is a response to the Indian army's move towards smaller and more manoeuvrable Integrated Battle Groups (IBGs), India's perceptions of Nasr would be of interest to Pakistan. For Pakistan's gambit to succeed, it is essential that India perceives the threat posed by Nasr as credible.
> 
> Pakistan’s Nasr/Hatf-IX Missile: Challenges for Indo-Pak Deterrence | Arun Vishwanathan - Academia.edu



Fine, I do not know anything. Your 60 KM range rocket can make the bid difference and much more potent missiles in same class may not make any difference than good. Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Windjammer

HariPrasad said:


> Fine, I do not know anything. Your 60 KM range rocket can make the bid difference and much more potent missiles in same class may not make any difference than good. Enjoy!!!!!!


My friend, each system has a purpose and it's capability.
NASR was introduced for a certain scenario hence it will serve that purpose.


----------



## HariPrasad

Windjammer said:


> My friend, each system has a purpose and it's capability.
> NASR was introduced for a certain scenario hence it will serve that purpose.



All right. I quite.


----------



## Maarkhoor

I believe Nasr is very accurate and game changer weapon ever developed in Asia.


----------



## saiyan0321

Nasr makes a difference bcz of its high accuracy, advanced technology and and small stature. Rather than sending a shaheen with enough payload to waste a city. It would be much better to attack an invading force that has entered your area with a small nuclear device that can wipe out a section of the force with contained damage. 

What many don't understand is that nasr is a contingency plan. Its plan b. the cold start doctrine is centered around two concepts. One is first strike in invasion and second is large force deployed. Large force deployed is a huge chunk of the plan. 
Although in past we have shown capability to combat large deployed armies that outnumbered us three or four times but to rely on this again and again would be foolish. It mat work again but what if it doesn't. 

Thus there are barely any options left to see in this. 

Option A is to triple your army to.combat large army with a large army but that takes time. A lot of time. Resources that pakistan at that time didn't have and even today doesn't have. Large military forces require a large budget. 

Option B was use a mechanical detterent that can be used to contain the invading force and keep the the invasion in check. That option would be a small nuclear missile with contained explosion to eradicate a good chunk of the invading force however the nuclear explosion must be contained to invaded Pakistan territory. Thus nasr was produced. 

Option b was the most feasible one and we produced nasir. A small, highly accurate . contained nuclear device that can be exploded in our own area without it reaching across the enemy border. 

We have shaheens and ghauris for Indian cities. We have nasr for invading Indian army that if breaks through our defenses will be eradicated on our soil. Ofcourse we are also looking the doctrine of 'nuclear devices can be used in ones own soil to be our saviour ' while putting blame on Indian aggression for escalating and starting a war. 

Thus nasr uae and importance. After that you want to ridicule the missile and small range be my guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New Resolve

Considering pakistan is the biggest nuclear power in the region, i can understand why the indians are so scared but they neednt be, no one wants a war except for the stupid nutcases ruling india.


----------



## shaheenmissile

HariPrasad said:


> There was an article in PDF. Pakistan need 100 15 KN Nuclear bomb to neutralize half of Indian tank force. Are you ready to use 100 nukes on your soil to destroy half of Indian tank?


So Indian tanks will need 1.5 Megatons to get half neutralized? Whoever wrote the article must be high on something.


----------



## ayazahmad

Yeah Pakistan will give authority to indian army to deploy it LOL


----------



## al_asad_al_mulk

Indian members are always in state of denial against Pakistani capabilities but their armed person very well aware of our nuclear capabilities. A 60 kms missile with sub kilo ton warhead destroys columns of armored force even we are not going to fire one but barrage of Nasr missile.


----------



## kashif faisal

sumoto said:


> Lolzzzzzzzzz seriously a 60 km range mizzzile.
> You got to be kidding me.





RealNapster said:


> Afraid



you dont know but nassar is altry atomic messile this 1 no side affact not same for atome bom this is neutron bom this bom made for your thousand army people.


----------



## Bossman

Sarjen29 said:


> Nasr will be no use... neither pakistan is going to deploy them in the battle and give authority to the local commanders nor they are going to fire.



So General Bajwa called you personally and told you that? If he did can I have his number because I need answers to a lot of other questions.


----------

